# In Cataclysm keine Horde mehr?



## MastergamEr18 (25. August 2009)

Huhu, 
ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finde dass es auch geschichtlich besser ist das sie zur Allianz gehen Und ich bin auch
Allianzler und freue mich auf die Worgen =D Und ich frage mal euch Hordler, levelt ihr euch dann ein Worgen auf 85 hoch?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (25. August 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht was Du gesehen hast (wie auch) oder gelesen hast ...
Habe in den letzten tagen genauso viel gelesen, daß Goblins gern gesehen sind -
sowohl als Horde - als auch Allianzspieler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Cataclysm- Forum wäre der richtige Ort für dieses Topic gewesen.

greetz


----------



## Naho (25. August 2009)

Ich mach sowieso Fraktionswechsel von Horde zu Ally sobalds geht
Und ja ich werde wohl ne Druid (Worg) rerollen


----------



## general_chang (25. August 2009)

Mal gucken. Finde auch Goblins sehr interresant. Da ich noch nicht alle Klassen gespielt habe, wird evtl beide Völker mal angetestet...


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (25. August 2009)

einmal horde, immer horde.

jup, so bin ich.


----------



## Hyrn (25. August 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> einmal horde, immer horde.
> 
> jup, so bin ich.



Bei mir wird es genau so sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trollzacker (25. August 2009)

Ich werde auch bei der Horde bleiben, mir aber mit sicherheit das Startgebiet der Worgen ansehen und durchspielen, evt. auch weiter nach oben, es ändert sich ja viel von daher muss man sehen wie es wird.


----------



## Hyrn (25. August 2009)

€dit: sry. Doppelpost


----------



## Chiril (25. August 2009)

Ich finde die Goblins viel besser als die Worgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkdamien (25. August 2009)

ich spiel horde und denk ich erstell mir mal nen worgen, aber nur um die quests in gilneas mal zu machen. ich bleib meinem ork treu <3


----------



## kalonie129 (25. August 2009)

Goblins sehen schwul aus ich mach mir erst ein Worg auf 85 dann teste ich vll den Goblin spiele sowieso auf beide fraktionen aus solchen gründen zumbeispiel zurzeit bin ich nur bei den Allianzern weil die Rassenfähigkeiten einfach viel besser für PvP ist naja und Worg mit 70 % speed rush nice ^^ und sieht geil aus ^^


----------



## mariglö (25. August 2009)

omg ja genau es gibt keine hordler mehr weil alle nur noch worgen spielen wollen !
ne jetzt mal echt richtige hordler bleiben bei horde auch wen die nen worg machen .horde kann man eh net toppen!


----------



## baumthekaito (25. August 2009)

ich hoffe ja immernoch das mit cataclysm die "jeder spielt nen dk" flames aufhören und es ab da nurnoch jeder spielt nen worgen flames gibt!


----------



## Dellamorte (25. August 2009)

Ich reihe mich mal ein, einmal Horde immer Horde. 
Worgen sind echt super, die Kiddis wo wegen den Blutelfen gewechselt haben sind dann endlich wieder weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wegen dem Speedrush, mach dir da mal keine Hoffnungen, die Tauren hatten auch Ebenenlauf in der guten alten Beta und wo isser jetz?!


----------



## OMGlooool (25. August 2009)

Also aus meiner Gilde meinen auch viele, Sie würden mit Cataclysm zur Allianz gehn. Ich weiß allerdings nicht ob das ernst gemeint ist.
Ich bleibe auf jeden Fall bei der Horde, auch weil Ich Goblins viel schmucker finde.


----------



## ach was solls. (25. August 2009)

hä? der speedrush wird da sein.. das is ne rassenfähigkeit die dich für 10 sek oder wie auch immer 70% schneller sein lässt. Du verwechselst da was mit Ebenenlaufen.

Bin treuer Ally dennoch war mein erster char hordler. Zu allererst kommt der Worg auf 85, dann der Goblin.


----------



## Mirdoìl (25. August 2009)

Es wird so kommen:

Die Horde wird alle Worgen anfangen weil sie die Böse finden und alle Allys die Goblins weil die Knuffig sind....  ;P

Edit: Nur ein Gedanke^^


----------



## Droyale (25. August 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja immernoch das mit cataclysm die "jeder spielt nen dk" flames aufhören und es ab da nurnoch jeder spielt nen worgen flames gibt!


DK = Klasse
Worgen= Rasse


----------



## Dellamorte (25. August 2009)

Wie gesagt es sind gerade mal Einladungen für die Alpha raus, nicht mal die Mitarbeiter von Blizz wissen 
was ins Spiel genau rein kommt. Wenn der Rush zu dick kommt ist er eh spätestens nach der Closedbeta weg.
Und nein ich verwechsel da nix mit dem Ebenenlauf, denn dem erging es genauso


----------



## Acid_1 (25. August 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> DK = Klasse
> Worgen= Rasse


Das bleibt sich gleich!
Es geht mir auch auf gut Deutsch gesagt auf den Sack das ganze DK geflame.

//Edit: Der Ebenenlauf war was anderes als jetzt das für 10 sec um 70% schneller Rennen für die Worgen.


----------



## Baldoran (25. August 2009)

Ich werde zu cataclysm ganz bestimmt nicht zur Allianz wegen der Worgen wechseln...
Ich werde glücklich einen Goblin spielen...
und warum ? 
Weil dann die ganzen Blutelf ex allys wieder zur Allianz rennen um einen Worg zu spielen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das bedeutet das die Horde wieder ihren alten Glanz erhält...
die Allianz könnte von mir aus auch Grubenkommandanten und Schreckenlords bekommen...
Ich würde trotzdem nicht zur Allianz gehen...die Allianzspieler sind für meinen Geschmack nämlich zu unfreundlich...


----------



## Acid_1 (25. August 2009)

Wie immer wird hier Verallgemeinert was das Zeug hält...
Ich enthalte mich mal eines weiteren Kommentars


----------



## Littelbigboss (25. August 2009)

also ich werd auf jeden fall nen goblin zocken ach und können die goblins hexer werden wenn ja sagen pls


----------



## Hellscream - Riocht (25. August 2009)

Ich weiß ja nicht ob wirklich alle neidisch auf diese verfilzten möchtegern wölfe sind.
mir persönlich sind die worgen latte und deshalb werde ich nicht auf alli rerollen, nur wegen nem neuen volk.
Die neue pest heisst Worg todesritter und da möchte ich ganz sicher nicht in deren Fraktion sein.


----------



## Baldoran (25. August 2009)

@littelbigboss
*nickt* Goblins können abgesehen von Paladin und Druide alles werden...


----------



## Schlaubel (25. August 2009)

wird es nen erfolg geben für erster Worgen 85er des Servers? wenn ja werd ich trainieren und verushcen dann power leveling nen worgen DK auf 85 zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (25. August 2009)

_Ich werd mit nur nebenbei worg twinken mehr nich :/ werde erst ma meine 2 haut´s chr´s auf 85 bringen dan wurde der worg dran kommen_


----------



## ach was solls. (25. August 2009)

bei mir isses halt so da ich gar nix hab muss ich ja was beginnen xD und warum net gleich worg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dellamorte (25. August 2009)

ja da kann ich dir dann den Druiden ans Herz legen^^


----------



## Acid_1 (25. August 2009)

Genau deiner Meinung Rexo, erst die Hauptchars auf 85, dann kommt der Worg.


----------



## ach was solls. (25. August 2009)

hatte ich auch schon daran gedacht.. Worgen Druide .. muss ziemlich cool sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wie stellt ihr euch das mit der Rüstung vor :O? letztendlich ist der worg dann durch die rüstung doch net so behaart xD


----------



## Buddits (25. August 2009)

Hmm ich bleibe bei der Horde. Ich find Goblins viel goiler als Worgen :-P
Aber n Worgen werd ich mir wahrscheinlich trotzdem hochziehn. Mal schaun^^


----------



## gerome234 (25. August 2009)

Ich versteh nicht immer dieses gerede "Ich bin bei der Horde. Horde 4 EVA, Allianz 4 EVA!"
Ich spiele auf beiden Seiten, mal Allianz mal Horde, mal beides! Mir ist es schnuppe auf welcher Seite. Ich werde jedenfalls einen Worgen machen da ich die schon immer cool fand.
Goblins hingegen mag ich nicht, viel zu Geldgierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalfi (25. August 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht was an den Flohtransporten so dolle sein soll, die Optik schon nicht oder. ??

Ich bin bekennender Chopper - Fan und Besitzer und alleine deshalb ist nach Erreichen der neuen Max-Stufe mit meinen 2 Hauptchars, parallel zu leveln der beiden Farmchars ein Goblin Pflicht.

Schumachers Kart Center inc. ^^


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (25. August 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> einmal horde, immer horde.
> 
> jup, so bin ich.


/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich werd zwar nen Worgen antesten, aber sicher nicht hochspielen, n Goblin hat bei mir aber schon nen Platz für lvl 85 reserviert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Epixor (25. August 2009)

Nabend,

Von miraus sollen ruhig 60% Worgen spielen dann gehts wenigstens weiter mit dem PvP auf den Servern und ich habe auch wieder meinen Spaß


----------



## Raz0rblador (25. August 2009)

gerome234 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht immer dieses gerede "Ich bin bei der Horde. Horde 4 EVA, Allianz 4 EVA!"
> Ich spiele auf beiden Seiten, mal Allianz mal Horde, mal beides! Mir ist es schnuppe auf welcher Seite.



/sign..


Immer diese dämliche "LOL ALLIS SIND NUR KIDDIES" gelaber.. es gibt sowohl auf der Allianz Seite als auch auf der Horden Seite Kiddies.. kann man nun nichts machen..
Ich spiel schon seit Release Alli.. Und trotzdem habe ich nichts gegen die Horde..
Meiner Meinung nach sind gerade DIE Leute Kiddies die immer sagen "Lol Alli/Hordekiddie!"
________

Also wie oben schon steht bin ich nun mal Alli. Also werde ich erstma die Worgen antesten x)
Später irgendwann auch mal nen Gobbo^^

Mfg, Raz0r


----------



## Hackelf (25. August 2009)

also ich sag dazu nur FÜR DIE HORDE!!!! Einmal Orc immer Orc!!!

mir ist es eigentlich ziemlich egal was die allianz bekommt!!

man kanns auch so sehen wieder frischfleisch für die horde -.-


----------



## Mitzushi (25. August 2009)

Mirdoìl schrieb:


> Es wird so kommen:
> Die Horde wird alle Worgen anfangen weil sie die Böse finden und alle Allys die Goblins weil die Knuffig sind....  ;P
> Edit: Nur ein Gedanke^^


Goblins sind alles andere als knuffig. Find die eher ziemlich abstossend.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sind ja fast die Worgen noch knuffiger, die haben wenigstens Fell.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## phamo (25. August 2009)

Für die Horde ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also nen Worg werd ich auf jeden Fall anspielen (Beta und Live), aber genauso nen Goblin, die fiese Variante des Gnoms =)

Und ich glaub kaum, dass "alle" Hordler neidisch darauf sind!


MfG


----------



## LiamProd (25. August 2009)

Ich werd es so machen wie zu BC Zeit, beide Völker anschauen. Und je nach dem was mir besser gefällt wird gespielt, ganz gleich ob auf Horde - oder Allianz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seite.

Und zum Theman, nein ich glaub nicht das die Horde dermaßen schrumpfen wird.


----------



## Lorak (25. August 2009)

Nun also ich spiele hordler weil mir das auf der ally seite iwas zu kindisch wurde un das nicht nur auf einem server sondern auf mehreren ich glaube das so 12-15 jährige kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich ehr zur allianz hingezogen fühlen (ka warum) so ist es jedenfals auf den server auf denen ich gewesen bin gewesen. ähm ja ob zu dem ob ich einen worgen spielen werde. ich denke schon das ich einen spielen werde, den dan aber nicht zwingen zu meinem main mache da sie mich irgentwie an primitive hunde erinnern. aber ich werde auch einen goblin hoch spielen weil ich die einfach cool und lässig finde, diesen dan aber auch nicht zu meinem main machen . Mir geht es darum wen man sich ein neues addon für wow kauft sollte man auch den inhalt nutzen, gerade bei 2 neuen völker. ich wüsste auch nicht worauf ich neidisch sein sollte? es is ein game un ich kann jeder zeit also hordler auf jedem server nen alli erstellen. und ich kenne mehr allis die auf die horde neidisch sind also anders rum^^.

Ich kann auch jedem eingefleischten alli oder hordler nur empfehlen spielt mal horde/allianz einen char hoch es lohnt sich wirklich min, 1,5k neue quests etc un man sieht die gegenseite aus einem anderen blickwinkel.

PS: warte schon seit 4 jarhen darauf einen goblin spielen zu können :>


----------



## Whitebull_1992 (25. August 2009)

Naho schrieb:


> Ich mach sowieso Fraktionswechsel von Horde zu Ally sobalds geht
> Und ja ich werde wohl ne Druid (Worg) rerollen


He fast nachbar
Worge können doch keine dudus werden oder?


----------



## Novelan (25. August 2009)

Ich denke eher, dass kleine Kinder von Worgen fasziniert sein werden, weil die Verwandlung eines Worgs für sie halt 'n fantastisches Element ist. Das erinnert mich persönlich irgendwie an Märchen oder Fabeln. Von da aus bin ich der Meinung, dass eher die jüngeren Hordler, die wohl auch zu Beginn von Wotlk auf einen Dk umgestiegen sind, sich zu den Worgen gezogen fühlen. Wäre für mich also eher etwas positives auf Hordenseite.


----------



## Zuvo (25. August 2009)

war das bei BC nicht auch so?
ich glaube es wird am anfang einfach nur das goblin/worgen startgebiet überschwemmt sein udn ich glaueb nicht das alle oder viele nur wegen worgen tz den allys wechseln.


----------



## Imbageif (25. August 2009)

klar sind die geil aber mal ehrlich Drenei waren auch nicht wirklich optisch ansprechend von dem her sei es ihnen gegönnt ^^ ich persönlich finde Goblins Klasse, werd auf jeden Fall einen machen. Fraktionswechsel kommt nicht in Frage. Einmal Horde immer Horde ^^


----------



## Strickjacke (25. August 2009)

Die Goblins bekommen ein Quad Bike als Mount.

Na ja wird sicher ne Weile dauern dort Ruf zu Farmen für meine Chars.

Und der Goblin sieht eindeutig besser aus als der Gnom XD.

Worg reizt mich nicht, da kommt zum Schluss noch ein Hunter der einen versucht im PVP zu zähmen XD.


----------



## Gronux (25. August 2009)

Also ich werde mir gleich ein Goblin-Schurken erstellen, aber nur zur Namensreservierung xD, danach werde ich dann meinen bis dahin hoffentlich 80ger Dudu auf 85 bringen. Dann werde ich erstmal gründlich Gilneas erkunden und danach meinem Goblin oder meinen anderen 2 80ger widmen.


----------



## Fenrieyr (25. August 2009)

ALLI FTW und *hust*kak horde :S


----------



## KILLERxx0 (25. August 2009)

Hyrn schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es genau so sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



me²






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (25. August 2009)

Tja, dank den Worgen kommen die ganzen Allianzkiddis, die zu BC nen BE angefangen haben wieder zur Allianz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiel eh auf beiden Fraktionen, wer was gegen eine hat, ist irgendwie nicht ganz richtig im Kopf. Die Worgen und Goblins werden wie die Dk´s zu anfang stark vertreten sein, aber spätstens ab Lvl 85 werden 80% der Leute ihre alten Chars weiterspielen. 
Ps: Das man von Stufe 1 leveln muss, demotiviert sowieso ziemlich viele und somit werden viele höchstens nebenbei einen Char twinken, was aber auch Hordler nicht davon abhält ihren Main(Hordler) zu spielen.


----------



## Kasska (25. August 2009)

Rofl das hab ich schonma gelesen nur andersrum zu anfang bc alle spielen b11en wechseln alle zur hord ?!?!  xDDD war klar das sowas wieder kommen muss^^

*Mfg;Kâsska 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## Anburak-G (26. August 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> einmal horde, immer horde.
> 
> jup, so bin ich.



Gleichfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wobei, ich denke ich werde mir die Startphase der Worge mal anschauen... rein aus neugier^^


----------



## Slythôreas (26. August 2009)

Najo ich bin zwar ein eingefleischter Hordler, aber ich denk so nen Worg werd ich sicher mal probezocken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wer weiß, vllt gefällt er mir ja besser als mein Blutelf Pala  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hoff nur bis dahin kann man die Erbstücke serverübergreifend und auf Allie schicken sonst wirds assig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodsaber (26. August 2009)

ich werd mir bestimmt den anfang bei goblins und worgs reinziehen.
hab ich bei DKs auch gemacht.
aber ich werd sie zu 98% nich hochziehen, bin voll zufrieden mit meinem einzigen char auf Max-Stufe

demnach werd ich auch nich fraktion wechseln.



Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> einmal horde, immer horde.
> 
> jup, so bin ich.



Lok'tar Ogar!


----------



## Delorion (26. August 2009)

Dellamorte schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich mal ein, einmal Horde immer Horde.
> Worgen sind echt super, die Kiddis wo wegen den Blutelfen gewechselt haben sind dann endlich wieder weg
> 
> 
> ...


Mit dem Unterschied, dass der Ebenenlauf der Tauren als Ersatz für Mounts geplant war, weil anfänglich überlegt wurde, dass sie nicht reiten können. Bitte nicht als Flame, sondern Ergänzung verstehen. 

Zum Thema: Ich denke viele werden die Worgs austesten und einen Twink vielleicht als Worg spielen. Neue Spieler gehen da unbelastet ran, aber wählen sie eventuell, weil sie die "Monster-Rasse" der Allianz sind. Aber allgemein wird der Rush weniger stark ausfallen als zu Zeiten der Einführung von Blutelfen und Draenei, weil sie als Rasse keine neue Klasse in die jeweilige Fraktion mitbringen, sondern lediglich die bereits bekannten. Mit BC kam ja die Neuerung, dass Allianz Schamane und Horde Paladine bekam. Daher gab es immens viele neue Spieler der neuen Kombination bei den beiden Fraktionen, die auch als Main gespielt wurden. Es stellt sich die Frage, warum man nun eine neue Rasse nur der Optik wegen als Main rerollt. Es werden sicher weniger sein, als zu BC-Anfang.
Ich werde meinen altgeliebten Tauren-Druiden ja auch nicht beiseite legen, nur weil es dann auch Troll-Druiden gibt. Das wäre irgendwie sinnfrei mMn.


----------



## Hotgoblin (26. August 2009)

Nix gegen Goblins die sind cool.

Hätte die lieber auf der ALlianzseite gehabt^^


----------



## Ali-babar (26. August 2009)

Baldoran schrieb:


> die Allianzspieler sind für meinen Geschmack nämlich zu unfreundlich...



Trifft leider zum grossen Teil zu!

Ich werd mir nen Worgen zum Alli Bankchar hochspielen.

Ansonsten freu ich mich auf meinen Goblin-Rogue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (26. August 2009)

mariglö schrieb:


> omg ja genau es gibt keine hordler mehr weil alle nur noch worgen spielen wollen !
> ne jetzt mal echt richtige hordler bleiben bei horde auch wen die nen worg machen .horde kann man eh net toppen!



/sign bin voll deiner Meinung


----------



## FrAkE (26. August 2009)

Ihr mit eurem geflame
ich erste mir genau wie damals KEINEN DK

Und jetzt auch KEINEN Worg und keinen häßligen kleinen goblin da

ich bleib meinem horden schami tauren
und meinen druiden nachtelf treu <3


----------



## Galvaras (26. August 2009)

wer brauch gobbos oder worgen?..undead ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pun (26. August 2009)

ich werd mir das worgen startgebiet aus der sicht von meinen untoten schurken ansehen und die worgen mal mit meinen dolch antesten


----------



## The-Dragon (26. August 2009)

Jedenfalls wird keine der beiden Fraktionen wegen den neuen Rassen aussterben. Also keine Sorge deswegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und mit den DKs hat sichs ja auch wieder eingekriegt. Die sind nun eben genauso vertreten wie die anderen Klassen. 
Allerdings sind Blutelfen und Draenei momentan recht stark vertreten, mit vielen Klassen. Und wenn man bedenkt, das die ganzen Levelgebiete verändert werden und vollkommen neue Quests bekommen, wird das für Viele ein großer Anreiz werden, einen Worgen bzw. Goblin weiterzuspielen, nachdem sie aus den Startgebieten raus sind. 

Letzendlich wird es aber wieder genau so aussehen, wie mit den Blutelfen und Draenei oder auch den DKs. Sie werden ihren Platz in der Welt neben den anderen Völkern finden.


----------



## Raxon22 (26. August 2009)

Also ich werde Worg anfangen weil ich seid dem ich WoW zocke immer ein ally war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zagron (26. August 2009)

Gronux schrieb:


> Also ich werde mir gleich ein Goblin-Schurken erstellen, aber nur zur Namensreservierung xD, danach werde ich dann meinen bis dahin hoffentlich 80ger Dudu auf 85 bringen. Dann werde ich erstmal gründlich Gilneas erkunden und danach meinem Goblin oder meinen anderen 2 80ger widmen.



Namen reservieren kannst Du auch jetzt schon mit irgendeiner anderen Rasse, hab ich für meinen Goblin auch schon gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Diabolus Dark (26. August 2009)

Die Allianz kann gern die Worgen bekommen, ist mir sogar Recht. Vielleicht (die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekantlich zuletzt) wird die Horde dann wieder so wie sie vor den Blutelfen war, wenn alle die damals wegen den BEs kahmen nun wieder zurück zur Allianz gehen wo sie hingehören *G*

Antesten werd ich sicher einen Worgen aber zuerst kommt mein Main (Orc Schamane) auf Maxlevel.



gerome234 schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht immer dieses gerede "Ich bin bei der Horde. Horde 4 EVA, Allianz 4 EVA!"
> Ich spiele auf beiden Seiten, mal Allianz mal Horde, mal beides! Mir ist es schnuppe auf welcher Seite.



Ich auch, mal Allianz, dann wieder Horde dann wieder wechsel auf Allianz, meist begleitet mit Realmwechsel weswegen ich dann wieder neu hochgespielt hab (Chartrans geht auf Dauer auch irgendwie ins Geld).. Und der Char den ich dann grad spiele ist auch immer mein Main (hatte sicher schon 10 oder 15 Mainchars :-/).. Aber *gerade deswegen* weiß ich aber auch das auf Seiten der Allianz viel mehr Spieler sind die geistig irgendwie im Alter von 10 stehengeblieben sind. Mit BC sind viele davon zur Horde gewechselt weswegen man durchaus den Eindruck gewinnen könnte das da kein Unterschied bestünde, der besteht aber durchaus. (Zum Beispiel hat mir als Hordechar noch nie ein anderer Hordler irgendwelche Vorkommen geklaut, als Allianzler kahm das täglich vor das andere Allianzler warten das ich mich rankämpfe um mir im Kampf das Vorkommen zu klauen. Oder in Halaa (beim Leveln) stehen sich regelmäßig 10 80er Allianzler im PVP Equip und 3-5 65-67er Hordler im Level Equip gegenüber. Die Allys brauchen Halaa nicht, sie brauchen die Kampfmarken nicht.. sie sind nur da um sich stark zu fühlen wenn sie kleine umhauen können oder sie daran hindern können dort ihr Pulver gegen Eps zu tauschen). Sind aber natürlich nur meine Erfahrungen, die aber auf verschiedenen Realms.


----------



## Kazark (26. August 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



lern deutsch ... danke


----------



## Kazark (26. August 2009)

Diabolus schrieb:


> Ich auch, mal Allianz, dann wieder Horde dann wieder wechsel auf Allianz, meist begleitet mit Realmwechsel weswegen ich dann wieder neu hochgespielt hab (Chartrans geht auf Dauer auch irgendwie ins Geld).. Und der Char den ich dann grad spiele ist auch immer mein Main



Aber im rl weisst du schon ob du mann oder frau bist oder? Oder wechselst du da auch ständig? Ein Mensch ohne prinzipien behaupte ich mal als _Dr. phil.


_


----------



## MyMimimi (26. August 2009)

Wer will schon so nen ollen köter spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber kack rassen ist ja die allianz ja schon gewöhnt. Ich erinnere euch nur ungern an eure mega hässlichen, unstylischen Tentakelköpfe.

Jaaaahaaaa is nur meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kazark (26. August 2009)

MyMimimi schrieb:


> Wer will schon so nen ollen köter spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Meinung eines Allis der verzweifelt bei der Horde zuflucht sucht und die niemals finden wird weil er sein Hirn in Sturmwind auf der Bank gelassen hat beim transen ^^
Liebe allis, behaltet sowas bei euch! Der ist von euch ^^


----------



## amse (26. August 2009)

mir persöhnlich ist es egal welches volk welche klasse bekommt und welche fähigkeiten sie hat. ich werde bestimmt nicht wegen irgenteinen auffriesierten dackel zur alianz wechseln^^

wichtiger wäre es mal wieder vernünftig dmg output und live zu skalieren. zur zeit besteht doch zu 90% jeder pvp kampf aus crit glück und des ist für mich unsinnig.

und solange ned meine beiden 80er auf 85 sind und relative gut equipt kommt eh kein twink ins spiel macht keinen sinn 85er zu sein udn dann die ganze zeit grün rum zu laufen^^

mfg amse


----------



## silas00 (26. August 2009)

Diabolus schrieb:


> Die Allys brauchen Halaa nicht, sie brauchen die Kampfmarken nicht.. sie sind nur da um sich stark zu fühlen wenn sie kleine umhauen können oder sie daran hindern können dort ihr Pulver gegen Eps zu tauschen). Sind aber natürlich nur meine Erfahrungen, die aber auf verschiedenen Realms.



Da drin ist die Horde aber genauso gut-.-
Gestern von 2 Ulduar equipten Huntern im Schlingendorn geklatscht worden(mit meinem 30er dudu) Das sind genau die Leute die gegen Leute im gleichen Level nix reissen und dann meinen sie müssten Low Levler ganken.
Kaum war ich mit meinem rogue da lagen auch beide im Dreck...Und zu meiner Belustigung haben die 2 Feiglinge noch einen 80er geholt weil die allein kein Land gesehen haben.

Also das gibts wirklich nich nur bei der Allianz dieses Machtgefühl gegenüber low level Chars.


----------



## fenchel (26. August 2009)

silas00 schrieb:


> Da drin ist die Horde aber genauso gut-.-
> Gestern von 2 Ulduar equipten Huntern im Schlingendorn geklatscht worden(mit meinem 30er dudu) Das sind genau die Leute die gegen Leute im gleichen Level nix reissen und dann meinen sie müssten Low Levler ganken.
> Kaum war ich mit meinem rogue da lagen auch beide im Dreck...Und zu meiner Belustigung haben die 2 Feiglinge noch einen 80er geholt weil die allein kein Land gesehen haben.
> 
> Also das gibts wirklich nich nur bei der Allianz dieses Machtgefühl gegenüber low level Chars.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich finde diese Behauptungen im Allgemeinen ziemlich lustig..."Allies sind doof....Horde sucks...Hier mehr Kiddies, da mehr Kiddies..."
Im Endeffekt gleicht sich das alles wieder aus, es gibt definitiv auf jeder Seite ein paar Idioten.
Aber was beschwert ihr euch?
Wenn es nicht so wäre, gäbe es so manchen Thread nicht (was vielleicht gar nicht so verkehrt wäre...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GorbadEisenfaust (26. August 2009)

ud>all, wenn ich das mal so in den raum stellen darf


----------



## Bloofy (26. August 2009)

Einmal Horde immer Horde!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spyflander (26. August 2009)

hm... ich werd keine von den beiden rassen spielen. Wieso auch??? nur wegen neuen Volksfertigkeiten??? pfff... wenn ich mal bock hab zu twinken, was sicherlich nicht mehr vorkommen wird, dann würd ich dennoch den gnom anspielen, denn allianz ist für mich wie dreck am schuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## fenchel (26. August 2009)

Spyflander schrieb:


> hm... ich werd keine von den beiden rassen spielen. Wieso auch??? nur wegen neuen Volksfertigkeiten??? pfff... wenn ich mal bock hab zu twinken, was sicherlich nicht mehr vorkommen wird, dann würd ich dennoch den gnom anspielen, denn allianz ist für mich wie dreck am schuh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du würdest also einen Gnom spielen, aber die Allianz ist für Dich wie Dreck am Schuh.....
Verstehe...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bloodstar (26. August 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja immernoch das mit cataclysm die "jeder spielt nen dk" flames aufhören und es ab da nurnoch jeder spielt nen worgen flames gibt!



Denk mal an DK Worgen ^^


----------



## joszy (26. August 2009)

ich hab auch schon oft versucht auf alliseite zu spielen aber irgendwie.... hab ich es aufgegeben

horde bleibt wohl mein schicksal ;-)

und irgendwie ist es ja klar das die allies nen worgen und die horde nen goblin bekommt,
ich vergleiche die beiden ganz gerne mal

allianzer sind für mich die edelkokser neben ihren pc noch nen gläschen prosecco
und vorm schlafengehen legen sie noch die socken zusammen

hordler sind so die kleinen prolls, flasch bier, voller aschenbecher (es gibt keine vollen aschenbecher
passt immer noch irgendwo nen stummel rein) und wenn sie sich bettfertig machen, ziehen sie einfach die schuhe aus. ;-)


----------



## jamirro (26. August 2009)

soso - gobline sehen schwul aus? schon mal die gnome genau angeschaut? ;-)

For The Horde!!! Forever!


----------



## Belphega (26. August 2009)

Ich spiel jetz seit 5 Jahren Horde.

Zu Classic hab ich damit angefangen, weil ich die Rassen toller fand.
Zu Burning Crusade sind die Belfen zu uns gekommen und ich verabscheue die bis heute.
Zu WotLk kam der DK der mir nicht wirklich gefallen hat.
Zu Cataclysm kommen Goblins, die ich noch nie ausstehen konnte.

Ich bleib trotzdem bei der Horde. Allein schon der Trolle, Tauren und Untoten wegen.
Da kann die Allianz meinetwegen Wyrmkin bekommen - ich würde nicht wechseln (:

Die Allianz hat die bildhübschen Draenei-Damen.
Und die Allianz hat Elfen die wenigstens nach Elfen aussehn.
Zudem habt ihr jetzt dann die Worge, die wirklich Stil haben.

Aber ihr habt Gnome, Zwerginnen und Menschen.
Und mit sowas könnte ich nicht zusammenspieln (:


----------



## baumthekaito (26. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Aber ihr habt Goblins, Zwerginnen und Menschen.
> Und mit sowas könnte ich nicht zusammenspieln (:




Du meinst gnome?


----------



## Belphega (26. August 2009)

Gnome mein ich.


----------



## Darkholy-Perenolde (26. August 2009)

Ach was solls  wenn man das genau betrachtet , dann passen die Goblins GENAU zur Horde.
Den jetzt haben beide seiten die gleiche anzahl Rassen.
Bei der Horde hat die  1/2 Portion gefehlt wie sie die Alianz mit den Gnomen haben.


----------



## _Risk_ (26. August 2009)

Hyrn schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es genau so sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mehr brauch man nciht zu sagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich find Golins sowieso viel cooler als Worge^^
ICh werde mir aber trozdem mal das Startgebit von denen angucken,
weil ich mich doch für die WoW Geschicht intressiere und damit auch für Gilneas (oder so) xD^^


----------



## Belphega (26. August 2009)

Darkholy-Perenolde schrieb:


> Ach was solls  wenn man das genau betrachtet , dann passen die Goblins GENAU zur Horde.
> Den jetzt haben beide seiten die gleiche anzahl Rassen.
> Bei der Horde hat die  1/2 Portion gefehlt wie sie die Alianz mit den Gnomen haben.




Unsere halbe Portion warn schon die Belfen..


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (26. August 2009)

Frohes neues!

Da ich selbst Ally bin, werde ich einen Worg auf jeden Fall mal antesten. Werde aber auch nebenbei mal nen Goblin erstellen einfach mal aus Neugier.

Man kann sicherlich nicht pauschal sagen, dass ALLE Hordler jetzt wegen den Worgen auf die Allianzseite wechseln. Wie hier schon einige geschrieben haben, werden sie es mal testen, ob man dann auf Allianzseite bleibt ist 'ne andere Frage.

Auf der anderen Seite wird es bestimmt auch einige Allies geben, die auch mal 'nen Goblin antesten werden (ich werde mir, wie angedeutet auch mal einen erstellen).

Zu BC-Zeiten gab es bestimmt auch einige Leute, die von der neuen Fraktion jeweils beide - damals neuen - Rassen angespielt haben. Das wird mit WoW:C meiner Ansicht nach auch so sein. Letztendlich glaube ich aber, nachdem man mal die neue Rasse angetestet hat, dass man seiner alten Fraktion wohl treu bleiben wird, sofern man hauptsächlich nur mit einer Fraktion spielt. Und da meine ganzen Kumpels alle Allies sind, werde ich wohl letztendlich auch auf Ally-Seite bleiben :-) .


----------



## Nicorobbin (26. August 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> ...




Geschichtlich ist es besser das die Worgen zur Allianz gehen?
Wo hast du das denn her?

Quelle?


----------



## gehhamsterbn (26. August 2009)

WIe schaut das mit dem Fraktionswechsel aus, kann man ein Charakter mitsamt Volk und Klasse transen, also zum Beispiel einen Worgen zur Horde ohne dass ich dann statt dem Worg ein Hordenvolk wählen muss?


----------



## sylania (26. August 2009)

Also mal ganz ehrlich,

ihr könnt die ganzen Gimps wiederhaben die mit den Blutelfen zur Horde gewechselt haben.

Worgen hin oder her mir is das schnuppe

Endlich, hoffe ich, kann man dann wieder vernünftig Horde Spielen und die Schulkinder sind wieder da wo sie hingehören ..........


BEI DER ALLIANZ xD


----------



## Bluebarcode (26. August 2009)

Ich glaub dass Worgen nach nassem hund riechen werden, und den geruch kann ich nicht ab, und so gesehen, geld stinkt nicht! 

mfg =)


----------



## Dramb (26. August 2009)

Ich spiele weiter Horde. Und natürlich werde ich mir auch nen Worg erstellen, genauso wie ich einen Draenei auf 20 gespielt habe. Jedes neue Startgebiet will erforscht werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber die Worgen lassen in mir wieder die Hoffnung keimen, daß die Kinder wieder von der Horde (Blutelfen) zur Allianz abwandern.


----------



## Morfelpotz (26. August 2009)

LoL ... wie sich hier Allianzler und Hordler gegenseitig anpissen ... geil


BTT: Bin twinkfaul.... Hab einen Main und gut iss.
Und ich denke nich das Horde oder Allianz wegen den neuen Rassen die luft ausgeht.
Ally bleibt Ally und Hordler bleibt Hordler.... Lok´tar Ogar... aufs Maul  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scourge TH (26. August 2009)

Wollte schon lange zur Allianz wechseln, aber da sie nun auch die Worgen bekommen, konnte ich meine Freunde auch endlich dazu überreden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AnuwA (26. August 2009)

ich glaub ich werde beide neuen rassen twinken - da ich eh auf beiden seiten spiele habe ich da keinen "fraktionskonflikt" wie so manch einer... ich finde es sowieso interessanter den lauf der dinge auf beiden seiten zu sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dumm ist nur das langsam die slots für neue chars knapp werden - ich hoffe sie werden das maximum pro realm auch noch mit hoch setzten, sonst muss ich mich doch noch von wem trennen ^^


----------



## van der zeusen (26. August 2009)

Ich spiele auch Horde von Beginn an. Aber eigentlich nur deshalb weil Tauren (Druiden) einfach geil sind. Mit den anderen Rassen bin ich nie richtig warm geworden (obwohl ich mir aus Jux eine kleine Blutelf Magierin erstellt habe, die auch richtig spass gemacht hat).

Jetzt gibt es auf Allianz Seite dann drei Rassen, die mich reizen (und eine hat davon den Druiden): Zwerge, Draenai und Worgen. Da gibt es bei mir schon Überlegungen. Ich überlass das einfach meiner Frau xD


----------



## sylania (26. August 2009)

Scourge schrieb:


> Wollte schon lange zur Allianz wechseln, aber da sie nun auch die Worgen bekommen, konnte ich meine Freunde auch endlich dazu überreden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Und Tschüss ^^


----------



## Thí (26. August 2009)

Ich werde mir das Startgebiet aufjedenfall angucken, so wie ichs schon zu Bc bei den Draenei gemacht hab. Aber ich werde unter Garantie keinen Worg oder Goblin als neuen Main spielen.


----------



## Shadria (26. August 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> ...ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen...


So, so.... wo hast denn das gesehen wenn ich fragen darf? Ich denke das ist dein rein persönlicher Eindruck...



MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Und ich frage mal euch Hordler, levelt ihr euch dann ein Worgen auf 85 hoch?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich oute mich mal als Allianz- und Hordespieler und antworte dir: ich werde wahrscheinlich keinen Worgen und keinen Goblin leveln... genausowenig wie ich einen DK gelevelt habe.
Kurz mal anspielen.... das Startgebiet durchspielen ok... das ja... aber bis max-LvL bringen... nö! *g*


Ach ja.. übrigens lieber TE: dein Threadtitel "_In Cataclysm keine Horde mehr?, Horde wandern zur Allianz wegen Worgen?_" erinnert mich irgendwie an die Art der Schlagzeilen einer großen deutschen Tageszeitung mit 4 Buchstaben....


----------



## memphis76 (26. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Unsere halbe Portion warn schon die Belfen..


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ja, die konnte ich auch nie wirklich leiden, habe zwar mal einen angespielt zum Testen und für die Startgebiete. Aber eine wirkliche Wohltat ist das nicht ..

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass ich sowohl Allianz als auch Horde-Charaktere habe. Natürlich auf unterschiedlichen Servern, denn auf dem selben vertragen die sich ja nicht! ;-) Ich verstehe das ganze "wer Horde spielt, darf keine Allianz spielen - und umgekehrt"-Gedöns sowieso nicht. Ich spiele Horde und Allianz, weil es mir gefällt. Weil ich die Rasse und Klasse spielen möchte, die ich mag, und mit der ich umgehen kann. Auf den Spaß am Spielen kommt es für mich an, nicht darauf, die Horde-Allianz-Fehde auf mich selbst zu übertragen ..

Gruß


----------



## Marlmos (26. August 2009)

ich muss sagen ich als hordler bin shcon tierisch neidisch auf die Worgen, definitiv, aber das wird für mich auf keinen Fall ein Grund sein um zu den allys zu wechseln... wie heißt so schön, viel feind, viel Ehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bluewhiteangel (26. August 2009)

Ich muss zugeben hab jetzt als jahrelang eingessene Hordlerin maln Ally angezockt...Kann mich noch nicht richtig damit identifizieren =/ Aber ich find die Worgen viel schmucker als Goblins, hab immernoch das Hunterpet-Worgen-Trauma und werd mir sicher mal einen basteln..=D aber ob der 85 wird, bleibt abzuwarten =/


----------



## Prototyp_Gottes (26. August 2009)

sylania schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich,
> 
> ihr könnt die ganzen Gimps wiederhaben die mit den Blutelfen zur Horde gewechselt haben.
> 
> ...




Die ganzen Kinder werden in meinen Augen erstmal zu Aion wechseln, weil es angeblich einfach "cooler" ist und derbe gehyped wird. Macht mir aber nix aus, wenn die zu Aion wechseln (ist nur 'ne Annahme meinerseits), dann kann man wirklich mal wieder vernünftig WoW zocken. Denn ich persönlich werde bei WoW bleiben ;-) .


----------



## Versace83 (26. August 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> ...



neidisch? wohl kaum.... ich finde die Worgen hässlich und werde definitiv keinen spielen... genausowenig werde ich einen Goblin spielen. Selbst wenn mir die Worgen gefallen würden, würde ich nie Allianz spielen.
Das einzige was ich wohl an Neuerungen von Cataclysm nutzen werde ist der Rassenwechsel... endlich kann ich nen Untoten Hunter spielen ^^


----------



## Belphega (26. August 2009)

Wie dem auch sei - ich hoffe wirklich für beide Fraktionen das beste.
Und dass Blizzard es Schafft die Größendesignes anzupassen..
Das heißt.. weder bei Worge & Goblins..

-Spreizbeine bei Reittieren (wie bei den Draenei)
-Zahnstocherähnliche Miniaturwaffen (wie bei den Belfen)
-unfassbar peinliche Tänze (Belfen)
-10 gleich aussehende Gesichter (Belfen-Bübchen)
-Schlechte Rüstungseffekt (zB steifer Umhang bei Draenei-Weibchen)

und ich hoffe es kommen mal wieder richtig schöne, lohnenswerte, abwechslungsreiche Quests.


----------



## Topfkopf (26. August 2009)

Ich spiel hauptsächlich Ally und werd mir definitiv nen worgen hochziehen, aber ich versteh ehrlich gesagt dieses ganze "Ich spiel horde ich zock keinen worgen hoch bei den allykiddies" gelaber nicht ganz. Es ist doch nu shit egal ob ich nen dicken beharrten Tauren spiele oder nen schlanken beharrten Worgen? Und die channels sind bei beiden Fraktionen je nach server gleich zu lesen, nach der "kiddies spielen das coolere"-Logik vieler hier spielen eh die meisten kiddies Horde, ich sag nur Untoter Schurke, blutelf Palarina und Tauren dudu^^


----------



## Zurrak (26. August 2009)

Erst kommt der Main dran und dann alles andere und vielleicht erstelle ich mir auch einen Worgen aber nur vielleicht.


----------



## Nekrit (26. August 2009)

seht doch mal die guten seiten von: "horde hat keine worgen-->HAHA<--"

z.b. Macht sich einer nen worgen jäger, zähmt sich nen worg und reitet auf nem wolf (besser würde worg passen xD)

das wäre wirklich peinlich...


----------



## Gerasch (26. August 2009)

Schlaubel schrieb:


> wird es nen erfolg geben für erster Worgen 85er des Servers? wenn ja werd ich trainieren und verushcen dann power leveling nen worgen DK auf 85 zu machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sollte gleichzeitig der Rassenwechsel möglich werden, wirst du dich sehr sputen müssen, um erster Worg oder Gobblin auf dem Server zu werden.

Und wenn wir gerade bei Erfolgen sind. Könnte mir vorstellen, dass der "Botschafter" schwieriger wird mit einem Volk mehr. Also wer den haben will sollte das noch vor dem AddOn schaffen. (Es sei denn, es bleibt bei der Bedingung *5* Hauptstadtfraktionen)

Für die neuen Völker stell ich ich mir die Lage in den ersten Tagen so vor: 
Die Startgebiete sind hoffnungsvoll übervölkert mit erstens jede Menge Babywoger bzw -gobblins und zweitens vielen die Ruf für die neuen Fraktionen sammeln wollen um möglichst schnell an die neuen Reittiere (bzw. Buggies) heranzukommen.

Ein aussterben einer Fraktion (ob Horde oder Allianz) wegen einer neuen Rasse in der anderen Fraktion ist undenkbar.

"Für die Allianz"
"Für die Horde"


----------



## schmetti (26. August 2009)

Nein! ich Spiele Horde weil es mir Spaß macht und auserdem finde ich die Goblins auch gut.


----------



## DiemoX (26. August 2009)

Ich werde vermutlich einen Wogen mal anspielen bis level 20, nicht weiter. Gestalwandlung hab ich genug mit meinem Tauren Druiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Außerdem gönn ich der Allianz auch mal eine coole Rasse, Gnome und Zwerge sind ja schließlich nicht ein Hingucker^^. (Wer schon mal einen weiblichen Gnom Krieger mit Maintank gear gesehen hat weiß wovon ich rerde.)


----------



## schmetti (26. August 2009)

memphis76 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ja, die konnte ich auch nie wirklich leiden, habe zwar mal einen angespielt zum Testen und für die Startgebiete. Aber eine wirkliche Wohltat ist das nicht ..
> ...




Ich habe natürlich auch Allianz Chars, aber mir macht Horde im moment mehr spaß , zu classic war ich Ally und seid BC halt Horde....
Aber wenn ich Horde Spiele Kille ich Allys und wenn ich Ally Spiele Kille ich Hordler also nehme ich jenachdem die Rolle an deren Char ich grade Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JamieLynn (26. August 2009)

Da ich noch nich sooo lang spiele bleib ich der Horde treu =D
Noch ein Char anfangen is momentan nich ^^
Aber wäre doch mal intressant einen Worgen anzufangen wenn se dann da sind ^^
Endlich mal ne coole klasse bei den allis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und naja, bis die raus sind sollte ich mit meiner Belfe auch wesentlich höher sein denk ich mal ^^
Aber naja.. ich sach nur: Für die Horde =D <3


----------



## Mäuserich (26. August 2009)

Hmm hier passt wohl nichts besser als ein kleiner Self-Quote:



Mäuserich schrieb:


> Zur Zeit spiele ich noch Horde, habe mit meiner Gilde aber schon ein paar Absprachen getroffen:
> 
> Zuerst schaun wir uns nächsten Monat mal geschlossen Aion an, wenns toll ist sagen wir alle "Bye WoW, war ne schöne Zeit", wenn es uns dann doch wieder zurück zieht werden wir mit erscheinen des Addon alle auf einem neuem Server als Worg rerollen, quasi eine reine Worgen-Gilde.
> 
> ...



Also 1 Hordengilde weniger wird es auf jeden Fall geben!


----------



## ricci (26. August 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> ...



ich selbst werde warscheinlich zur Horde wechseln wenn die Gobblins die Schamanenform beherrschen.. ansonsten würde ich erst meinen Krieger hochleveln und anschließend dan einen Worg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg der ditt


----------



## Joergsen (26. August 2009)

ich wüsste gerne wo das von wegen "viele hordler neidisch wegen worgen" herkommt...
wegen ner neuen rasse zur allianz wechseln? da fällt mir nur folgendes ein...

FÜR DIE HORDE!!! Lok'tar Ogar


----------



## :Manahunt: (26. August 2009)

Baldoran schrieb:


> Ich werde zu cataclysm ganz bestimmt nicht zur Allianz wegen der Worgen wechseln...
> Ich werde glücklich einen Goblin spielen...
> und warum ?
> Weil dann die ganzen Blutelf ex allys wieder zur Allianz rennen um einen Worg zu spielen...
> ...


Obwohl dein Avatar ein Grubenlord ist, das nenn ich Loyalität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nun ich für meinen Teil, werde mir einen Worgen machen, Gilneas durchzocken und dann wieder mit meinen Hordis weitermachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und dann nenn Goblinbankchar machen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Das ist Pflicht für jeden Hordler!! btw. Goblins find ich auch recht interessant, von daher werd ich mir da auch einen machen, und den vielleicht auch auf 85 ;P


----------



## biemi (26. August 2009)

Die meisten die von Horde zu den Allys wegen Worge wechseln sind die kleinen Kiddies die die Worge "ober hammer cool" finden.
Zumindest hat ich viel Posts hier im Forum gelesen die das Aussagen. Und die Horde kann so nur stärker werden, denn die Kiddies
sind oft die, die bei den Bg´s Planlos zergen und im Av Schneewehen einnehmen.

Horde 4 life


----------



## Cutzem (26. August 2009)

Gobbos for the Win 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mommel (26. August 2009)

Alos ich find die Volksabilities von Goblins um einiges fetter ebenso deren Lolmount
Worgen werd ich mir aber auch einen machen genauso wie ich ja auch nen Gnome,N811 etc. gezüchtet habe, aber wird wohl kein Mainchar, ausser die Allianz hat mal mehr zu bieten als die Horde.



Topfkopf schrieb:


> nach der "kiddies spielen das coolere"-Logik vieler hier spielen eh die meisten kiddies Horde, ich sag nur Untoter Schurke, blutelf Palarina und Tauren dudu^^


Soso sagst du das naja hast die N811 Druide/Hunter/Whatever, Gnomen Schurken/WL  und generell die Schönerleuchtenpalas vergessen?


----------



## Scotchet (26. August 2009)

Ich hatte an Gnomen immer schon etwas colles gefunden  und da ja jetzt was ähnliches kommt:!GOBLINS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (26. August 2009)

Ich hatte schon bei Warhammer einen Goblin.

Das wird bestimmt lustig.

Also nicht jeder rennt zur Allianz um einen "Werwolf" zu spielen.

_Mal abgesehen davon, dass die längst nicht so gut aussehen wie sie könnten._

Aber eines schreckt mich: Nochmal einen Char von 1 auf 85 ? _*Schauder*_


----------



## Gulwar (26. August 2009)

Einmal Horde, immer Horde.
Die Worgen reizen mich überhaupt nicht. Aber die knuffigen Goblins werde ich sicher ausprobieren.


----------



## mommel (26. August 2009)

dergrossegonzo schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon bei Warhammer einen Goblin.
> 
> Das wird bestimmt lustig.



Jo wenn man dann als Hunter dann noch nen Orakel zähmen kann ist der Gute Squidherder nun auch in WOW verfügbar


----------



## X-Side (26. August 2009)

scheiß auf worge und goblins... Undead Pride! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imira (26. August 2009)

Ich teile meine Meinung mit nem Gildenmember der gestern im Raid sagte:

Sollen bloß die Allis die Worgen bekommen, dann wechseln alle Kiddies zu denen um nen Untoten Werwolf mit Ghul zu spielen. Es wird zig tausend Namensvarianten à la "Wôlvérìné" geben und die Kinder weinen weil der Gildenname "Wolfsrudel" o. ä. schon vergeben ist.

Also, dann hab ich ehrlich gesag lieber häßliche kleine Gnome auf meiner Seite!


----------



## xXavieXx (26. August 2009)

Ich als Allyspieler werde mir lieber nen Goblin als nen Worgen leveln (Goblin muss man einfach spielen!!) <3


----------



## SixNight (26. August 2009)

2 einhalb Jahre Allianzler
1 einhalb Jahre Hordler 

für mich gibts nur eins
Horde für immer bis der TOT uns scheidet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finds aber trotzdem total dumm das die Allianz die Worgs bekommt passt mal viel besser zur Horde.


----------



## xXavieXx (26. August 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Finds aber trotzdem total dumm das die Allianz die Worgs bekommt passt mal viel besser zur Horde.



Und wieso?


----------



## Noizy (26. August 2009)

SixNight schrieb:


> Finds aber trotzdem total dumm das die Allianz die Worgs bekommt passt mal viel besser zur Horde.



Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht,waren die Worgen mal Menschen.Da aber Gilneas verflucht war wurden sie zu Worgen.




korrigiert mich bitte falls es falsch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid_1 (26. August 2009)

Absolut korrekt Noizy

Spielt ihr Hordler mal eure grünen Gnomenverschnitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulwar (26. August 2009)

Gnomenverschnitt? Also bitte. 
Goblins sind eindeutig Gnome 2.0 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topfkopf (27. August 2009)

mommel schrieb:


> Soso sagst du das naja hast die N811 Druide/Hunter/Whatever, Gnomen Schurken/WL  und generell die Schönerleuchtenpalas vergessen?



also wirklich welches Kiddy spielt schon nen popeligen Gnom schurken wenn er doch einen Brutalenkillerspieluntoten haben kann der sich auch noch unsichtbar macht! Und N811 werden schon seid jahren in der community von den Kiddys als schwul bezeichnet, und welches kiddy spielt schon ne schwule klasse (obwohl die ja auch bushido hören...), außerdem gibs die laufenden neonreklamen auch bei der Horde, und da die Horde auch noch so ganz dolle böse ist worauf fällt dann wohl die Kiddywahl? Nur der Gnom WL dürfte kiddylike sein, allerdings nur wegen allimania und weil der so klein und gemein aussieht^^


----------



## Feorix (31. August 2009)

ich bin zwar eingefleischter hordler,werd aber trotzdem zur allianz abwandern 
die goblins find ich persönlich bescheuert
mfg


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

Ich hätts toll gefunden wenn Worge und Goblins zu neutralen Völkern geworden wären (:
Und man im Laufe der Zeit ne Questreihe zum Anschluss einer Fraktion bekommen hätte.

Ergo -> Leveln bis Stufe 20 oder so, ohne Zugehörigkeit.
Und ab 20 dann ne Quest in der man sich entscheidet ob man Allianz oder Horde wird..

Ich persönlich mag die Goblins auch nicht, werde mir aber bestimmt einen antesten.
Zur Allianz geh ich nicht, auch wenn die Worgweibchen unglaublich süß sind.
Mir habn die Draeneiweibchen auch schon zig mal besser gefallen als die Belfen. Aber auch wenn ich eine angefangen hab, mich hats wieder zur Horde zurückgezogen.


----------



## GeratGonzo (31. August 2009)

Ich werde auf jedenfall der Horde treu bleiben und mir nen grünen Fiesling basteln. Mich ärgerts nur, daß ich mit meinem Main schon gobo-ingi bin, würde viel mehr zum Grünling passen. Hm... Ich glaube ich brauche 2 ingis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## STAR1988 (31. August 2009)

Ich bin sehr froh das die Worgen zur Allianz kommen. Denn dann verschwinden endlich die b11 kiddys wieder (!) die damals zu BC von der Allianz gekommen waren.

Meiner Meinung nach wird das auf jedenfall für die Horde bedeuten : 

-besseren allgemein chat (weniger flames)
-und wieder bessere bg's.


----------



## vicec (31. August 2009)

Werde auch bei der Horde bleiben
Hab kein Plan was alle an den Worgen so toll finden, find die Goblins ne ganze ecke stylischer

>>> Für die Horde <<<


----------



## Thí (31. August 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> ...



Mir gefallen beide Rassen nicht, weder Worg noch Goblin, daher ist es mir egal, welche Rasse zur Horde oder zur Allianz gehört.
Aber die Startgebiete werd ich mir auf beiden Seiten angucken.


----------



## lordVirus (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Ich hätts toll gefunden wenn Worge und Goblins zu neutralen Völkern geworden wären (:
> Und man im Laufe der Zeit ne Questreihe zum Anschluss einer Fraktion bekommen hätte.
> 
> Ergo -> Leveln bis Stufe 20 oder so, ohne Zugehörigkeit.
> ...




jep... sehe ich ähnlich... 

aber nur wegen einer rasse die fraktion wechseln... never !!! entweder man ist hordler / ally aus überzeugung oder einfach nur mitläufer. 



wo ich bin ist vorne... für die HORDE !!!


----------



## neo1986 (31. August 2009)

ich bleibe bei den alten horde charachter...


----------



## Disasterpiece (31. August 2009)

Also ich werd wohl ma en Worgen durchs Startgebiet  lvln aber weiter machen...hmm wohl ehr nich. 
Aber Goblins....ach ich mag diese kleinen Grünen Geldgierigen Säcke einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber bei meinem Schurken bleib ich trotzdem auch noch =)


----------



## Redday (31. August 2009)

mit cataclysm hat jetzt wenigstens jede fraktion eine un-rasse.
die allianz musste schon ewig den schandfleck gnom erdulden.
jetzt hat auch die horde einen verpasst bekommen.

naja, den kindern gefällts sicher.


----------



## Thersus (31. August 2009)

Wegen Worgen die Horde verlassen? Ich denk ja net dran... Horde 4 life!


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr froh das die Worgen zur Allianz kommen. Denn dann verschwinden endlich die b11 kiddys wieder (!) die damals zu BC von der Allianz gekommen waren.




Lieber spiel ich mit 10 dieser "Kiddys" zusammen, als mit einem wie dir der jeden jungen Spieler so niedermacht -.-

Ich kenn Kinder in WoW die tausend mal reifer sind als diverse Erwachsene.


----------



## Sins=Gnom (31. August 2009)

Die kleinen grünen gnomnachmacher brauch ich echt nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Worgen ham doch mal viel mehr Style


----------



## loWnl1337 (31. August 2009)

Hyrn schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es genau so sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jep is bei mir genauso 

ich zock ma son grünen kleinen an PP


----------



## Measmar (31. August 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> ...



Nein!


----------



## Ishah (31. August 2009)

Measmar schrieb:


> Nein!



/sign
aber so was von...


----------



## STAR1988 (31. August 2009)

Belphega schrieb:


> Lieber spiel ich mit 10 dieser "Kiddys" zusammen, als mit einem wie dir der jeden jungen Spieler so niedermacht -.-
> 
> Ich kenn Kinder in WoW die tausend mal reifer sind als diverse Erwachsene.




Deine Meinung ! einfach mal bei der Allianz einloggen und den /2 chat verfolgen dann weißt auch du was ich meine.
Wenn das bei der Horde so wäre hätte ich schon längst mit WoW aufgehört.


----------



## Belphega (31. August 2009)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Deine Meinung ! einfach mal bei der Allianz einloggen und den /2 chat verfolgen dann weißt auch du was ich meine.
> Wenn das bei der Horde so wäre hätte ich schon längst mit WoW aufgehört.



Erster Tag BC -> Dragonball Invasion in OG.
Paar Wochen später -> LFG dank und hiel für BRT!!!11 (13 jahre alt, blutelfpala)

Aber? Anwhispern und sagen "das heißt tank und heal (:"
Und das nächste mal iser schon etwas erfahrener.


----------



## Tratok (31. August 2009)

Also ich werd mit meinem Horde twink ersma Ruf bei den Goblins farmen.... neeed das auto  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich werd auf jeden Fall beide Rassen antesten.


----------



## Komicus (31. August 2009)

Ich werd auch bei der Horde bleiben schon allein weil ich Goblins seit der ersten begegnung in Ratshet spielen will^^ Worgen Startgebiet wird natürlich auch mal angetestet.


----------



## Topfkopf (31. August 2009)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr froh das die Worgen zur Allianz kommen. Denn dann verschwinden endlich die b11 kiddys wieder (!) die damals zu BC von der Allianz gekommen waren.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach wird das auf jedenfall für die Horde bedeuten :
> 
> ...



die ach so bösen B11palakiddys (die nich immer kiddys sind) werden wohl großteils bei der horde bleiben...weil laut deiner Logik sind die bösen kiddys am schlechten verhalten im /2 verantwortlich, das wird sich aber dann nich bessern.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr froh das die Worgen zur Allianz kommen. Denn dann verschwinden endlich die b11 kiddys wieder (!) die damals zu BC von der Allianz gekommen waren.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach wird das auf jedenfall für die Horde bedeuten :
> 
> ...


ja klar das glaubst du doch selber nicht XD


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

edit: shice flood control -.-


----------



## Rexo (31. August 2009)

_Ich schätze die ersten Tage krachen die server ab wegen der Belastung :/

Ich hab 1 jahr ally und ein jahr horde gespielt bin was das angeht neutral 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 werde aber zu Cataclysm mit ally wieder anfangen 

jetzt hat entlich mal jede Fraktion eine Furry klasse ^^

aber so zu sagen das die horde aussterben wurde is totaler blodsin .es gibt immer eingefleischte Horde/ally spieler die da bleiben wo sie sind z.b die Profesionelen Raid Gilde
wierd hier und dar eventuel einige geben die keinen bock mehr auf ally/horde haben aber das soll einem nicht am spielspass hindern das  Fraktion Gleichgewicht wierd aber immer da sein (ausnahmen bestatigen die regel)

Ally-Worgen
Horde-Tauren ^^

mfg Rexo ^^_


----------



## Nortrom141 (31. August 2009)

Ich denke ich werd einfach mal beide Startgebiete anschauen, werde aber meine Nachtelfe weiterspielen...
Am anfang wird eh alles überfarmt sein....außerdem wirds viel zu heftig laggen...werde erstmal meinen priest auf 85 lvln


----------



## Turismo (31. August 2009)

Ich spiele Ally sowie Horde und ich kann dazu nur sagen, dass ich keine der beiden Klassen spielen werde!
Warum? Goblins gefallen mir nicht und Worgen passen wie ich finde nicht wirklich! 

greez


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. August 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> ...



definiere "die meisten" wenn du die Umfragen aus Buffed nimmst ist dieses Ergeniss nicht wirklich aussage kräftig.

Und Neidisch auf ne Klasse ? Naja liegt wohl an meinem Alter das ich auf nichts mehr neidisch bin. Denn Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung. Und noch erkenne Ich Pixel nicht als meinen Lebensinhalt an. Und ich weigere mich das auch in Zukunft zu machen

aber back to Topic: sollen die Leute ihren Worgen machen. Ich bleibe meiner Horde treu und finde den Goblin eh viel geiler ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (31. August 2009)

Imira schrieb:


> Es wird zig tausend Namensvarianten à la "Wôlvérìné" geben und die Kinder weinen weil der Gildenname "Wolfsrudel" o. ä. schon vergeben ist.
> 
> Also, dann hab ich ehrlich gesag lieber häßliche kleine Gnome auf meiner Seite!



Das ist ne Marktlücke ! Auf Allianzseite einen Char erstellen Gilde erstellen und heute so nennen.. Und wenn das Addon rauskommt für viel Gold verkaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Sry für Doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thewizard76 (31. August 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> ...


Und ich dachte schon das bei den ganzen Hordies dann GAME OVER steht und sie nen Ally anfangen müssen.

Schade Schade Schade.


----------



## Dagger1488 (31. August 2009)

ich kann dir ganz genau sagen warum ja angeblich soviele hordler zur allianz überlaufen, und zwar:

stell dir vor du bist noch 12jahre und müsstest dich für die eldle allianz oder der bösen horde entscheiden?
na klar gehen die meisten zur horde! ist doch immer so damit die kleinen immer zu den bösen wollen! so böse sind unsere rassen ja net wirklich, haben eben nur einen geilen look!
hallo ich meine nur mal so: weibliche menschen mit dicken ärschen......wer will denn sowas spielen oder bei sich im raid haben^^

jetzt bekommt die allianz mit den worgen auch eine sehr sehr agressive rasse......und schwups, bald habt ihr alle kiddis am arsch und verliert jedes bg^^


ich bleibe der horde treu, werde mir nen goblin-schamane rerollen und noch vielleicht nen ork-mage!

Für die Horde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viet (31. August 2009)

Worgen sind cool die meisten Hordler wollen es bloß nicht zugeben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rasse: Worg
Klasse:Schurke 
coole kombie^^ wie in den filmen wo werwölfe kommen erstma sieht man die dann weg ... bam dann greifen sie wieder hinterlistig an und töten ihre opfer= Hordler Muahahahaha

meine meinung goblin sie eig. nur hordler gnome das einzige was gut an den ist sind ihre fähigkeiten aber horde wird nicht aussterben ^^ 


Bin Allianzer = Für die Allianz!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemmiwincss (31. August 2009)

ich bleib bei der horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir sind halt einfach cooler als die allis 
die allis haben eig. nur lauter peinliche rassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bis auf die worgen die werden dann die einzige coole allirasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Latharíl (31. August 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> einmal horde, immer horde.
> 
> jup, so bin ich.




/sign XD

ich mein, ich sehs kommen, dass viele allys ihren nachtelfen gegen nen blutelfen austauschen, einige hordler auf die allyseite rutschen zwecks worg..aber wenn man was über die hordespieler sagen kann, dann das sie meist ihrer fraktion treu sin un nich zu den allys wechseln...ich kenns umgekehrt eher...

nja, ich persönlich werd den worg antesten...aber nur wegem startgebiet..ich mag die allianz net...deren hauptstädte sin so knuddelig un die bisherigen startgebiete viel zu lila und flauschig..ne danke...



Lemmiwincss schrieb:


> ich bleib bei der horde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




nja blizz muss ja auch ma was fürs allyimage tun XD deswegen kriegn die die worgen


----------



## Braamséry (31. August 2009)

Dagger1488 schrieb:


> ich kann dir ganz genau sagen warum ja angeblich soviele hordler zur allianz überlaufen, und zwar:
> 
> stell dir vor du bist noch 12jahre und müsstest dich für die eldle allianz oder der bösen horde entscheiden?
> na klar gehen die meisten zur horde! ist doch immer so damit die kleinen immer zu den bösen wollen! so böse sind unsere rassen ja net wirklich, haben eben nur einen geilen look!
> ...



Ich defieniere die Teilmenge x als einen Bestandteil derer (der horde) die einen IQ 100-b besitzen, weil sich kindisch benehmen einfach drunter is und a als aktuellen allyanteil. Der sich in a² für den exponentiell steigenden anteil dummer kiddie allys defniert und a für die halbwegs schlauen oda sogar study allys^^
Das meiste was mir einem IQ >/= 100 rumrennt (IQ >/= 100 is definiert als y) , bleibt also bei der horde (h) und die wenigen allianzler die schon brain besitzen kommen wegen generfe von kiddies auch noch^^

also müssen net nur kiddies sondern auch erwachsene kiddies (meist männer, weil wir männer nie erwachsen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) zu den allys

Allys = a² + x * Dummheit²  (da diese sich schlagartig ausbreitet)
Horde = h - x
 (in absehbarer zeit): Horde: h - x + a

Also würden die bgs dann langweiliger werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitronen (31. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lok´tar Ogar für die Horde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viet (31. August 2009)

??? Alli haben die hübscheren chars also weibliche bei der horde sind es nur die blutelfen .
und ja kann sein das die horde besseren agro styl hat find ich auch cool aber bei den allianzern sieht es so wie in traumurlaub aus die hauptstädte. 
ich finde alles beide ganz gut aber halt alli seite sieht entspannender aus^^ horde bei 1-2 städten auch aber halt ... das


----------



## Viet (31. August 2009)

?? ausserdem na klar passen die worgen zu alli und goblin erst recht 100% zur horde


----------



## Luzias (31. August 2009)

werde beides mal antesten wohlmöglich aber auch worgen hochspielen....was ick bis jetzt gesehen hab gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mainrick (31. August 2009)

Son schwachsinniges Thema hab ich ja noch nie gelesen echt Uhhhh worgen ich kann mich in nen werwolf verwandeln suuuper voll der grund jetz allie zu zocken wo eh nur der größte idioten haufen spielt von WoW


----------



## Muckibart (31. August 2009)

Hat iwer ne Ahnung in wiefern Tauren Palas in der WoW Geschichte vorkommen? Würd mich ma interessieren. Oder Zwergen Schamanen :/


----------



## Escalion (31. August 2009)

Die Sache ist ganz einfach:

Die Horde übernimmt die die Gastronomie im neu renovierten Gnomeregan-West-Einkaufscenter (GWE) und pumpt dort ihr gesamtes Vermögen und Personal rein.
Das GWE wird ein Mega-Flop, da die ganzen Allies mit Geld nur in das viel cooler Gnomeregan-Süd-West-Viertel gehen.
In einem verzweifelten letzten Aufbegehren erhebt sich die verarmte Gastro-Crew von GWE (GCvGWE, zuvor auch als "Die Horde" bekannt) und versucht Gnomeregan Ost zu stürmen. Dies gelingt auch unter Aufbietung aller Kräfte und Aufnahme weiterer Kredite - dummer Weise wurde übersehen, dass man eigentlich Gnomeregan Süd-West erobern hätte sollen und nun gemütlich mit einem riesen Schuldenberg auf der Müllkippe von Gnomeregan gelandet ist.
Bevor GCvGWE diesen Fehler korrigieren kann wird sie jedoch von den Kredithaien in die Insolvenz geklagt, aufgespalten, die besten Teile verkauft und der Rest in alle Winde verstreut.
Die Reste der ehemaligen Horde schlagen sich zur Exodar durch um bei den im "vertriebensein" erfahrenen Draenei ihre Dienste anzubieten und arbeiten seit dem als mobiles Putzkommando im Auftrag der Draenei in allen Hauptstädeten der großen vaterländischen Vereinigung (GVV, die ehemalige Allianz die sich nun die Überreste der Hordegebiete einverleibt hat) als Kanalreiniger und Lampenputzer.

Somit sollte nun allen klar sein, warum es in Cataclysm keine Horde, keine GCvGWEund kein GWE mehr gibt, warum Gnomeregan seine Müllkippe nach Gnomeregan West verlegt hat und warum es in den Hauptstädten der GVV immer so sauber ist und wo da die schmutzigen Müllmänner herkommen.

Ist die Welt nicht einfach?

Gruß
Escalion


----------



## Artherk (31. August 2009)

Na ich hoffe doch schon das es noch ein paar hordis geben wird... vllt auch ein paar kleine goblins... sonst hätt ich ja nix mehr zum meucheln .. wär ja langweilig^^ übrigens an die eingefleischten hordler... macht euch goblins die nervigen dinger wollt ich schon immer metzeln^^ in diesem sinne euer arthi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jiwari (31. August 2009)

Dagger1488 schrieb:


> *ich kann dir ganz genau sagen warum ja angeblich soviele hordler zur allianz überlaufen, und zwar:
> 
> stell dir vor du bist noch 12jahre und müsstest dich für die eldle allianz oder der bösen horde entscheiden?
> na klar gehen die meisten zur horde! ist doch immer so damit die kleinen immer zu den bösen wollen!* so böse sind unsere rassen ja net wirklich, haben eben nur einen geilen look!
> [...]



Und wenn du mir das nun auch noch Empirisch belegen kannst, dann glaube ich dir sogar... vielleicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein aber mal im Ernst, da glaubst' doch wohl nicht selbst dran, oder?
Fakt ist nun mal das sich, was die Masse an Kiddys betrifft, ob nun im Geiste oder im Körper, sich beide Fraktionen nichts nehmen.
Idioten, Kiddys, Ninjalooter, nenn' sie wie du willst, du wirst sie in gleichem maße auf jedem Server finden.

Und wieso sollte die Horde nun eigentlich aussterben? Wegen einer Klasse? Non-Sense!
Genauso gut kann ich nun behaupten das die Allianz untergehe, da sich mit dem kommenden Addon die Goblins der Horde anschließen. Wer will denn nicht klein, Grün und Geld geil sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strader (31. August 2009)

Also Leute,

die ganze Diskussion hier ist doch sowas von überflüssig.  **lach**

Einige spielen lieber auf der Allyseite, andere auf Seiten der Horde; daran wird auch ein Addon nichts ändern!!!


----------



## Shizo. (31. August 2009)

Dagger1488 schrieb:


> jetzt bekommt die allianz mit den worgen auch eine sehr sehr agressive rasse......und schwups, bald habt ihr alle kiddis am arsch und verliert jedes bg^^



Sind die nicht schon meist bei uns?
Verlieren wir nicht schon genug Bg's?
Also ich denk das es schlimmer kaum kommen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorre (8. September 2009)

also ich bleib der horde treu. wurde in der horde geboren und sterbe dort. das einzige mal das ich mit allys gespielt hab, war von 23:00 - 02:00 während ich ihre hauptstadt bosse gekillt hab für einen lausigen bären. und da konnt ichs kaum erwarten die rosarote welt der draenei  oder die baumkuschler insel zu verlassen. währed wir stormwind gestürmt haben , hatte ich so ein mulmiges gefühl im bauch und ich merkte wie das niveau sank Oo


----------



## Gnarak (8. September 2009)

Ich werde sicher nicht wegen der Worgen zur Allianz wechseln, nene passt schon grün zu grün !
Für die Horde !!! 

p.s. die Horde bekommt ein neue Rezept für Lederverarbeiter : den Maulkorb 

und ausserdem müssen Worgenspieler vorher einen Test fürs Halten von Kampfhunden machen.


----------



## j4ckass (8. September 2009)

Egal ob der Worgen toll ist oder nicht, er gehört zur Allianz und das macht ihn unspielbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oolie (8. September 2009)

a) Dir ist schon bewusst, dass es auch Servertypen gibt, wo man beide Fraktionen spielen kann, oder?

b) Selbst wenn ich mal die Naaru als Volk spielen könnte, wären sie Allies hätten sie keine Chance von mir gespielt zu werden... Einmal Horde, immer Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG, Oolie


----------



## Nightwraith (8. September 2009)

Mein Taurendruide wird mein Main bleiben... wenn man soviel Arbeit wo drin stecken hat, wärs doch blöd das in die Tonne zu treten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werd mir nen kleinen Worgentwink machen zum Startgebiet mal anschaun 1-2 Monate nach Addonrelease wo Gilneas dann auch spielbar ist.
Genauso bei den Goblins.


----------



## spacekeks007 (8. September 2009)

naja nur weil allis nu den lauseköter haben werd ich nicht wechseln ich werd den hund mal anspielen und das startgebiet durchspielen aber dann.. schaun mer mal wichtiger is mir der goblin mit seinem rennwagen als mount^^


----------



## Schokoboy (8. September 2009)

Ich werde zu Cataclysm beide Rassen anspielen und dann schauen welche mir besser gefällt. Dies passiert aber auch erst wenn  1 - 2 meine jetztigen 80ger 85 sind.
Ich denke das ich auch nur eine der Beiden Rassen auf Maxlvl spielen werde da ich auch noch nen Trolldudu Maxn will  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schokoboy (8. September 2009)

Oolie schrieb:


> a) Dir ist schon bewusst, dass es auch Servertypen gibt, wo man beide Fraktionen spielen kann, oder?
> 
> LG, Oolie


Inzwichen kann man auch scho auf PvP servern beide Fraktionen erstellen wollte es zuerst selbst nich glauben als es mir ein Freund erzählt hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schokoboy (8. September 2009)

Sry 4 Doppelpost :X


----------



## SeelenGeist (8. September 2009)

kalonie129 schrieb:


> Goblins sehen schwul aus ich mach mir erst ein Worg auf 85 dann teste ich vll den Goblin spiele sowieso auf beide fraktionen aus solchen gründen zumbeispiel zurzeit bin ich nur bei den Allianzern weil die Rassenfähigkeiten einfach viel besser für PvP ist naja und Worg mit 70 % speed rush nice ^^ und sieht geil aus ^^


Bestimmt so ein Roxxor-pvp-Spieler :O

Dennoch sind die Goblins besser mit den Rassenfähigkeiten dran (1% mehr Haste ist besser als dmg!)
Achja.. Goblins und schwul? Goblin Schurke sieht bestimmt dermaßen geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doonna (8. September 2009)

Worgen sehen für mich nicht so gut aus mit rüstung, außerdem sind Goblins sowieso geiler. Goblin Schurke inc!!!


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (8. September 2009)

schätze goblins und worgen werden mehr oder weniger ausgeglichen sein^^


----------



## El_Stumpfo (8. September 2009)

Ich finde beide eigentlich recht cool ich denke ich werde zu erst einen goblin hochspielen... aber mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## baumthekaito (9. September 2009)

Schokoboy schrieb:


> Sry 4 Doppelpost :X




tripple post *hust*


----------



## Ashaqun (9. September 2009)

Mir wäre es wirklich recht, wenn sich die ganzen Kids verabschieden würden um nen Worgen zu spielen. Alle Todesritter mit 8 Sonderzeichen im Namen oder die UD-Schurken "Blackshadowdeath" und Co., können sich dann auf der Seite der Allianz vergnügnen. Es wäre ein Traum.


----------



## Kasska (9. September 2009)

geht wieder ein teil der kiddys die mit den b11en rüber gekommen sind wieder abhaun xD


*MfG; Kâsska* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (9. September 2009)

Scourge schrieb:


> Wollte schon lange zur Allianz wechseln, aber da sie nun auch die Worgen bekommen, konnte ich meine Freunde auch endlich dazu überreden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




omg... das heisst du willst den allichat mit deinen freunden dichtspammen ???

hoffentlich nicht auf dem realm wo ich spiele...

naja antesten werde ich beide klassen auf jeden fall... aber richtig spielen tu ich sie erst wenn das interesse abgeklungen ist....


----------



## Annovella (9. September 2009)

Kasska schrieb:


> geht wieder ein teil der kiddys die mit den b11en rüber gekommen sind wieder abhaun xD
> 
> 
> *MfG; Kâsska*
> ...



Wie wirst du deinen Worgen nennen?


----------



## Catsmoves (9. September 2009)

Da ich meiner Blutelfe Priesterin treu bleibe, werde ich evtl. mal nen Goblin antesten aber dann auch wieder löschen^^ ich hasse twinks, und habe eben keine twinks. so viel arbeit wie man bei einem braucht reicht mir. ^^ und ehrlich gesagt find ich goblins viel niedlicher als worgs. aber irgendwie würden goblins besser zu allys  passen als zu uns horde^^ und da taure eh schon nen tierart ist wäre es blöd wenn wir noch nen tierart hätten ^^ Und ja ich bleibe Horde. Komme was es wolle ^^ und ich freue mich schon auf "jeder zoggt Goblin und Worgs" Tage ^^ Da ich seit BC  spiele, weiss ich zwar net wie es damals war, aber ich glaub dort hat auch jeder Blutelf und Draenei angefangen ^^  und Nordend eben DK´s. Aber gott sei dank hat das bissl nachgelassen ^^ Aber freue mich echt schon auf die beiden Rassetypen. ^^


----------



## Lobgesang (9. September 2009)

Tach auch!

So wie ich mich kenne werde ich sowohl einen Worg als auch einen Goblin anspielen, will ja mal die storry erfahren und sehen wie sie mir verkauft wird. Ob Allianz oder Horde is mir vollkommen Wurst, die Spielpartner müssen passen, nur das zählt.


----------



## oliilo (9. September 2009)

allso wen die rassen skills so bleiben (sprinten) dan rerolle ich glaube ich meinen pvp priester weil das in arena einfach abgruntiev oP ist oder ich stell ihn ganz kalt weil ich habe meinen priester auch deswegen genommen weil er halt dispellen kan und zwar als einzige klasse buffs und debuffs und jetzt soll das auch jede klasse bekommen also ... mal sehen was kommt hab das goblin "blinzen" auch noch nicht gesehen also wer weiß vielicht eher reroll auf goblin


----------



## Rolandos (10. September 2009)

Neuen Char hochspielen sei es Goblin oder Wogen, warum??? Ich habe noch nicht einmal den Todesritter angespielt.  Ein 80ziger voll DD reicht. Nochmal die selben, total bekloppten Queste machen oder zum 100dertsten mal die gleichen Raids oder Inis, nur mit einem anderen Char, kommt mir nicht in den Sinn. So süchtig bin ich nicht.  Und warum sollte ich die Fraktion wechseln, die Eine ist genau so bescheiden, wie die Andere. "Pfosten" finden sich in beiden. 
Das heist, einen Zweiten Char habe ich doch mal angefangen, der ist aber schon seit einem Jahr Lvl 25 oder war es nur 24. Habe den schon eine Ewigkeit nicht mehr angefasst.


----------



## Tribola123 (10. September 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> DK = Klasse
> Worgen= Rasse



Alle spielen Worgen-DK's , mimimi!


----------



## Resch (10. September 2009)

Werde auch bei der Horde bleiben, ist mir auch egal was für eine Rasse wir haben. Ich will dann nur die neuen Gebiete und Quests erleben, weshalb ich dann vieleicht noch einen 5ten Char leveln werde. Ob das ein Goblin ist oder doch eine der alten Rassen....keine Ahnung ist auch egal.


----------



## Dabow (10. September 2009)

* In Cataclysm keine Horde mehr? *

Wenn die Frage erst gemeint ist : FAIL ...


----------



## VILOGITY (10. September 2009)

Baldoran schrieb:


> Ich werde zu cataclysm ganz bestimmt nicht zur Allianz wegen der Worgen wechseln...
> Ich werde glücklich einen Goblin spielen...
> und warum ?
> *Weil dann die ganzen Blutelf ex allys wieder zur Allianz rennen um einen Worg zu spielen...
> ...




Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr ^^
Aber ich denke es wird so kommen, endlich endlich wenigen NAPs, sollen doch noch nen Leechking für die Allys machen
der auch gaaaanz dooool aussieht und auf dem Ally Thron schlafen darf, dann werden es sicher noch mehr die wechseln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VILOGITY (10. September 2009)

Viet schrieb:


> Worgen sind cool die meisten Hordler wollen es bloß nicht zugeben...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Süüüüüs 
Haste net noch ein paar Emos gefunden in der Leiste ?

Bist Ally...... Hmmmm lass raten....Mensch Pala rerollt oder ?


----------



## X-Zero (10. September 2009)

Also ganz ehrlich, ich glaub nicht das viele Spieler ihre Gilde und Community auf der Hordenseite verlassen nur um einen Worgen zu spielen.


----------



## Threisch (10. September 2009)

Was fürn dämlicher Thread ^^ schon nur wie der anfängt.. die Horde ist eifersüchtig xD 
Mein Gott.. Geschmäcker sind verschieden, ich finde Goblins z.B genial ^^


----------



## Lashliner (10. September 2009)

Also ich werde (wenn überhaupt eine neue Rasse) die Worgen spielen. Aber nicht weil sie sooo cool sind oder so. Sondern einfach weil mir das düstere Design der Horde Städte etc. die Spaß am Spiel nehmen.


----------



## Argony (10. September 2009)

Ich hasse die Goblins,
die hasste ich bereits bei Warhammer Online,
finde es iwie schade das Blizz Rassn auswählt welche bereits in nem anderen MMO vorhanden sind (Rassen, Features, und all das).
Kaum war WAR draußn gabs schon Zerstörbare Gebäude in wow ^^ sieht man mal das Blizz iwie schon angst hatt...

die Worgen dagegen sind schon Gelungen, falsch plaziert aber egal ^^ (Kein Mensch würde nen Werwolf Trauen!!)
Ich warte aber immer noch auf den Bier gebufften Panda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bier-Pala ^^


----------



## theotherside (10. September 2009)

Mir persönlich, würde nie im Traum einfallen, die Horde zu verlassen. Es hat mich von jeher auf die Seite der Minderheiten geschlagen, ausserdem hat wie ich finde die Horde einfach mehr Style, kann nix mit einer Blümchentraumwelt anfangen.
Ich finds einfach klasse das der Worg so gut einschlägt, somit steigt der Noobfaktor auf der Alliseite ins unermässliche und die guten Leutz sind und bleiben @_*Horde*_. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morcan (10. September 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> Nochmal die selben, total bekloppten Queste machen oder zum 100dertsten mal die gleichen Raids oder Inis, nur mit einem anderen Char, kommt mir nicht in den Sinn. So süchtig bin ich nicht.



Die Quests der alten Welt werden fast vollständig verändert. Und nur weil man sich mehr als einen Char hochzieht muss man nicht gleich süchtig sein.


----------



## Bloodsaber (10. September 2009)

.. wie alle allys immer denken das wir Hordler neidisch auf eure Kleffer sind.
vllt gibs 1,2 aber doch nich alle.. also ich find Goblins geiler ! Und es gibt 100 pro auch allys die geil auf goblins sind.
Fraktionwechsel ftw und auf pvp servern kann man ja jez auch beides zocken.

Und wieso sollten wir hunde haben wollen? wir haben doch schon Rinder!


also ich werd beide anzocken um das anfangsevent zu sehen und dann mein main weiter machen.. hab ich bem dk auch gemacht ^^


----------



## Bjarnensen (17. September 2009)

Kazark schrieb:


> Aber im rl weisst du schon ob du mann oder frau bist oder? Oder wechselst du da auch ständig? Ein Mensch ohne prinzipien behaupte ich mal als _Dr. phil.
> 
> 
> _


Du weißt schon, dass du dann Sprachfoscher bist?!


----------



## poTTo (21. September 2009)

Ich werd mir auf jedenfall nen Gobbohexer anleveln, wie weit der geht mal schauen, aber nur um nen Worg zu spielen werd ich nicht 25Eur ausgeben.


----------



## Draelia (21. September 2009)

Erm Leute? Die Worgen haben den Speedrush, die Goblins nen Raketengürtel, der genau was macht.... jaa genau, exakt das gleiche. Also immer shcpön zu ende lesen, wenn man schon anfängt.

Ansonsten, ich mag die Goblins, und gönns der Horde, jetzt ein Gnomenäquivalent zu haben. Fürs RP ein Kracher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Worgen werd ich mri nciht hochleveln, sondern meine Elfendruidin die Rasse wechseln lassen. Dann schau ich mir mal irgendwann das Startgebiet an, wenn der Hype vorbei ist.


----------



## Annovella (21. September 2009)

Tribola123 schrieb:


> Alle spielen Worgen-DK's , mimimi!



Made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Müllermilch (21. September 2009)

Wenn ich nen Worgen spiel kloppen mich doch die Hordler! Warum sollt ich dann wechseln?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kultig (21. September 2009)

also ich hab das auch andersherum gehört @ Topic


----------



## Mondokawaki (21. September 2009)

Ich bin so verdammt froh das die ganzen KUHHLEN Kiddys sich nen MörderKUUUHLEN Worgen auf alliseite machen.
Und ja für ne Kinderfreie Horde ein dickes Plus ^^

Werdet Glücklich mit euren Häßlichen Flohpelzen ^^ nur weil ihr euch in nen dollen Wolfi verwandeln könnt der ja so grußelig ist wie euer Main DK
bekommt ihr trotzdem weiterhin HORDENTLICH aufs Maul^^

Sorry fürs flamen aber ich freu mich so richtig darüber ^^


----------



## Darton (21. September 2009)

Ich finde ja die Worgen ganz nett aber ich bleib mal lieber bei der Horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und außerdem was is so an den goblins auszusetzen?




Peace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kultig (21. September 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Also ich werde (wenn überhaupt eine neue Rasse) die Worgen spielen. Aber nicht weil sie sooo cool sind oder so. Sondern einfach weil mir das düstere Design der Horde Städte etc. die Spaß am Spiel nehmen.




Hatter Hose voll, weil so dunkel ? och, ne oh ne! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann kauf dir schonmal anti-depressiva. die worgen starten im gothic style!


----------



## Mondokawaki (21. September 2009)

Ich mach heut früher Schluss und mirn Bier auf ^^

Ein hoch auf eine Noobfreie Horde^^


----------



## Bummrar (21. September 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> ...



worgen=allianz also ein definitives NEIN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Benegeserit (21. September 2009)

Lashliner schrieb:


> Also ich werde (wenn überhaupt eine neue Rasse) die Worgen spielen. Aber nicht weil sie sooo cool sind oder so. Sondern einfach weil mir das düstere Design der Horde Städte etc. die Spaß am Spiel nehmen.



Das wiederspricht sich aber, denn die Worgen sind düster daher passen sie auch, meiner Meinung nach nicht zur Allianz.
Und Hordestädte sind außer Undercity nicht düster. Schau dir mal Silbermond an oder OG oder TB, was ist da denn bitte düster designed?

Ich werde der Horde treu bleiben, Worgen hin Goblins her, mir latte.


----------



## Chinchin91 (21. September 2009)

Ich denke das es sich lohnen wird beide mal anzutesten. zwar bin ich hordler aus überzeugung aber die worgen hören sich sehr interessant an(auch wenn sie mich im silberwald generft haben). aber wenn ich worg spiele dann werde ich die menschliche form vermeiden :-P


----------



## spacekeks007 (21. September 2009)

naja anspielen mal gucken aber mehr auch nicht bleibe bei der horde und spiel nen goblin hoch haben eh das schönere mount^^


----------



## Azshkandir (21. September 2009)

Ja ganz großes Kino, die ganzen asozialen Kinder, die früher mit Blutelfen angefangen haben, kommen dann zur Ally wegen den bösen coolen Worgen...


----------



## DarkMoettchen (21. September 2009)

ich weiss nicht ob es sinn macht, nur zu wechseln damit man "stylisch" aussieht?!?!
kann ja nur wieder nen gedanke von nem kiddie sein.
entweder stehe ich zu meiner fraktion (völlig irrelevant welche) weiss den geschichtlichen hintergrund halbwegs und füge mich dem was passiert,
oder ich sitz den ganzen tag vorm rechner und flame rum, das ich doch lieber den worg oder goblin sein möchte...

*ohne worte*


----------



## Hizun (21. September 2009)

Es wird eh kaum wechsel geben da man seine freunde/gilde bei der jeweiligen fraktion hat,d.h. jeder wird en worgen probieren aber kaum ein ur-hordler wird in auf 85 bringen


----------



## Aavalos (21. September 2009)

Also das Worgenstartgebiet schau ich mir auf jeden fall an ( mit meinem Tauren pala). Ansonsten kann ich auf die worgen pfeifen, nach dreimal verwandeln wärs mir eh langweilig. 

Ich hoffe auserdem noch das die worgen dann gar nicht mehr so viel cooler ( natürlich nicht für jeden) als die anderen rassen aussehen, hoffe einfach mal das die anderen grafisch überarbeitet werden. Und wenn die alten rassen dann noch coole fähigkeiten bekommen. Wer braucht dann schon einen nassen hund, wenn man einen marodierenden tauren bullen haben kann !!!


----------



## Aavalos (21. September 2009)

Aavalos schrieb:


> Also das Worgenstartgebiet schau ich mir auf jeden fall an ( mit meinem Tauren pala). Ansonsten kann ich auf die worgen pfeifen, nach dreimal verwandeln wärs mir eh langweilig.
> 
> Ich hoffe auserdem noch das die worgen dann gar nicht mehr so viel cooler ( natürlich nicht für jeden) als die anderen rassen aussehen, hoffe einfach mal das die anderen grafisch überarbeitet werden. Und wenn die alten rassen dann noch coole fähigkeiten bekommen. Wer braucht dann schon einen nassen hund, wenn man einen marodierenden tauren bullen haben kann !!!


FOR THE HORDE


----------



## Spectrales (21. September 2009)

Na klaar, ganz Orgrimmar wird leergefegt.. weil jeder die Worgen spielt


----------



## CP9 (21. September 2009)

ich spiel alli, werd aber beides mal spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 warum sollten ausserdem alle hordies nen worg spielen xD


----------



## Tugles (25. September 2009)

ich gehe nicht rüber umblos so nen ding zuspielen ich hab mein tauren !


----------



## Shantalya (26. September 2009)

Orkfrau > alles


----------



## m0rg0th (26. September 2009)

Aavalos schrieb:


> Ich hoffe auserdem noch das die worgen dann gar nicht mehr so viel cooler ( natürlich nicht für jeden) als die anderen rassen aussehen, hoffe einfach mal das die anderen grafisch überarbeitet werden. Und wenn die alten rassen dann noch coole fähigkeiten bekommen. Wer braucht dann schon einen nassen hund, wenn man einen marodierenden tauren bullen haben kann !!!


Tauren sind sowieso die einzig wahre Rasse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amagoza (26. September 2009)

_naja dann währen zumindest mal mehr allianzler unterwegs^^ aber ich persönlich glaube das die goblins auch viele aalis zur horde transen lassen_


----------



## koolt (26. September 2009)

Worgen wird die Kinderklasse - uuuuuuuuuuh coooooooool ein Wolfsmensch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich spiel Horde und werd bei Horde bleiben. Ich mach mir nen Goblin Schurke.



> naja dann währen zumindest mal mehr allianzler unterwegs^^


Ich weis ja nicht auf welchem Realm du spielst, aber auf den meisten gibts mehr Allis.


----------



## Clanc (26. September 2009)

ich denke das blizzard sich Gedanken darüber gemacht hat die ganzen ex-allys wieder zu allianz zu locken.
Das einzige Problem ist das es im durschnitt mehr allianzler gibt als hordler.
und naja wenn jetzt die meisten nen worgen spielen sinkt die anzahl der hordler nochmehr.
Ich bleib der Horde aufjeden fall treu werd nur mal gucken wie das Startgebiet bei den worgen bis lvl 10 so ist, so ähnlich wie beim dk halt und werde danach nen goblin hunter starten.

Au revoir und viel Spaß


----------



## Æxtron (26. September 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bin Hordler! Ich werde auch meinen Main also meinen Hunter weiterzocken und vllt nen Goblin als Twink .. aber mehr auch nicht!!!

Horde FTW ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (26. September 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, no need Mainstream.


----------



## Thori'dal (26. September 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> ...



die horde wird für mich solange heimat sein 
solange meine fürstin am leben ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
FÜR LADY SYLVANAS!^^


----------



## Maxugon (26. September 2009)

Ich werde mir beides machen. Keine Völkertrennung! xD


----------



## Teradas (26. September 2009)

Maxugon schrieb:


> Ich werde mir beides machen. Keine Völkertrennung! xD


Hatte ich auch vor.


----------



## MrUmpi (26. September 2009)

oO ich würd doch niemals zu den allies wechseln nur weil sie jetz ne rasse bekommen die den untoten fast konkurenz macht...

UNDEAD RULE THE WORLD!


----------



## Chirogue (26. September 2009)

Naja Worge sind nich so mein Ding..


----------



## Rorre (26. September 2009)

ja Worgen sehen nett aus und so und ich mag ihren style aber nur wegen den worgen werd ich nicht meine geliebte horde verlassen. Die Goblins sehen lustig aus und gefallen mir gut und passen echt super vom aussehen zur Horde, mach mir vllt einen Goblin(weiß noch nicht! Doch nur weil die Allianz jetzt eine "bös-ausschauenden" Rasse hat, werd ich nicht meine Horde im Stich lassen! Weil die Horde hat die geileren Rassen ---> Untote, Tauren, Blutelfen, und die Grünen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HORDE FTW


----------



## Skyler93 (26. September 2009)

Hordler können echt froh sein, durch die neue Rasse der Allianz die wirklich cool ist, sollten viele neulinge (auch genannt noobs) sowie Kinder auf der Allianzseite anfangen^^ also
Horde FTW
(auch wenn ich nichtmehr WoW Zocke ich bin und bleibe ein Hordler! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. September 2009)

wenn ich zu cataclysm wieder ein wenig weiterzocken werde... auch mal wieder untoten weiter ... xD


----------



## DogTheBountyHunter (26. September 2009)

Und das war echt n Thread wert? o_O


----------



## xXSeelordXx (26. September 2009)

bin überzeugter hordler und auch wenn die allis son fetzen fell bekommen....
werdet schon sehn wenn die ganzen Gnome (randgruppe bei den allis) zu horde wechseln und goblins spielen in der hoffnung dort akzeptiert zu werden xD


----------



## Big-bang (26. September 2009)

die horde wird unter gehn jetzt vor cataclysm gibt es schon mehr alis als hordler hoffentlich wird das aber nicht ZU extrem

FOR THE HORDE^^


----------



## laWln00b (26. September 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> DK = Klasse
> Worgen= Rasse




HAHAHAHAHAHA ICh lach mit krank *lachkrampf* HAHAHAHA Keine Ahnung wieso xDD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (26. September 2009)

laWln00b schrieb:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA ICh lach mit krank *lachkrampf* HAHAHAHA Keine Ahnung wieso xDD
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hmm ich sag doch nicht immer alles anfassen, und keine Drogen!! schlimmschlimmschlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dany_ (26. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> hmm ich sag doch nicht immer alles anfassen, und keine Drogen!! schlimmschlimmschlimm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ein Druide reicht mir, brauch net nochmal so n fell/rinden vieh  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (26. September 2009)

hahaha was ein threat da fällt mir grade wider was ein was ich lieber net sage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (26. September 2009)

Dany_ schrieb:


> ein Druide reicht mir, brauch net nochmal so n fell/rinden vieh
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ohgott, die Worgen sind dann Lausbefallen -.- zum glück sind die nicht bei der Horde, dann hätte Horde ganz großes Problem 2 Rassen die Läuse haben und sich in Dreck wälzen, und die Untoten spielen fang den Knochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vrocas (26. September 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> einmal horde, immer horde.
> 
> jup, so bin ich.



/sign


----------



## Zangor (27. September 2009)

Meinetwegen könnten die Worgen ruhig zur Horde gehören, ich will lieber nen Goblin haben und bin bis jetzt eingefleischter Allianzler gewesen. Werd ich dann wohl untreu werden müssen^^


----------



## Pluto-X (27. September 2009)

Mir reicht auch mein Nachtelf als Riesenvieh ^^ Noch so ein brauch ich net, darüberhinaus schau ich mir die neue Welt lieber mim 80iger an, sonst muss ich ja irgendwann  wieder nach BC und Nordend zum lvln, und da hab ich kein Bock drauf .


----------



## Virolac (27. September 2009)

Also ich für meine teil bin Hordi und bleibe Hordi und bleibe es auch.
Das einzige was ich mir angucken will ist das worg Startgebiet
also wird max lvl 10.Goblins werde ich net spielen weil ich Gobbos einfach net ausstehen kann.
Ich stehe sowieso net so auf Twinken (mein höchster ist 61 und das ist ein dk) ich hau lieber mit meinen main ordentlich auf den putz!


----------



## BlackSun84 (27. September 2009)

Ich fänd es gut, wenn all die Spieler, die wegen den "coolen" Blutelfen - alleine der Name ist ja schon ein Zeichen für coole Gewalt und Blutbesäufnissen!!!!!!! - zur Horde kamen, nun zurück zur Allianz gehen und dort ihre noch cooleren Wolverines spielen. Im Gegenzug heiße ich gerne einige Spieler willkommen, die ein Herz für kleine Rassen haben und die letzten 5 Jahre deswegen immer bei der Allianz leiden mussten.

PS: Nur die ersten 10-20 Level der Worgen werde ich mal anspielen, um damit auch einen Teil meiner Verlassenen-Story mitzuerleben - diese greifen ja Gilneas an.


----------



## BloodlYy (28. September 2009)

Finde eig das die Worgen mal gar nicht zur allianz passen, ich meine es sind "Monster" und Menschen sind in WoW die größten Rassisten, okay dann gibts da noch die verbundenheit zu den Nachtelfen, trozdem Menschen würden sowas eigentlich nicht tolerieren, Worgen hätten besser zur Horde gepasst, die ausgestoßenen, die Monster etc ... was nicht heißen soll das ich schade find das die Horde keine Worgen bekommt, find so ne kleine Goblin-Schamanin auch ganz nett.


----------



## Keksautomat (28. September 2009)

War schon immer Allianzler, werde auch den Worgen antesten, aber ganz sicher auch mal den Goblin spielen.


----------



## nrg (28. September 2009)

Als alter Hordespieler werde ich definitiv bei der Horde bleiben. Als erstes werde meine 2 "Mains" auf max. Level gebracht, vorher läuft gar nichts. Dann wird ein Gobo hochgespielt, ich will die neue Welt mit den neuen Quests erleben. 

Dann vielleicht mal ein Worgen zum antesten, aber die sprechen mich nicht wirklich an. Ich hätte mir für die Horde aber lieber Pandaren gewünscht....


----------



## Frostwölfin (28. September 2009)

v^0^v For the Horde v^0^v

Worgen mögen cool sein, sehr cool sogar, aber ich finde auch Zwerge toll, und spiele keinen =)
1. Habe ich sowieso keine Klasse mehr, die ich neu belegen will/muss
2. die Horde hat für mich soviele Punkte, das ein einzelner großer Wauwau das unmöglich kippen kann ^^ Allein meine Hauptstädte würde ich nie tauschen.
3. ausserdem bin ich loyal, auch wenns nur ein Spiel ist =)

Optisch stören mich bei den Worgen allerdings die Haare (lol... ich meine die Frisuren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , das sieht sehr aufgesetzt aus .. zumindest mal bei dem, was ich bislang so gesehen habe.
Anspielen werde ich trotzdem einen - ich teste jede Rasse. Und ihr Stargebiet schaut wirklich schön aus. (Aber bei Quests von wegen Untote hauen könnt ich Probleme bekommen ; P Fav. Rasse.)

@BloodlYy - sehe ich genau so. Worgen sind "Monster" und ich empfinde gerade die Menschen als sehr rassistisch, und als eine solche 'Randgruppe' wären die Worgen bei uns besser aufgehoben gewesen. 
Ich meine, 3 Allianzvölker sind einfach nur Menschen in verschiedenen Größen ; ) in L, S und M *g*


----------



## BloodlYy (28. September 2009)

Anfangs hat mir das was ich vom Addon gesehen habe gar nicht zugesagt, aber langsam freue ich mich drauf ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: Wen Blizzard was kann dann ist es Werbung machen, ich meine der Trailer ist ja mal so geil geworden, habe voll die Gänsehaut bekommen als die Horde neben den Goblins stand, ja so ist die Horde lassen alter Verbündete nicht im Stich.

Lok'tar-ogar! Sieg oder Tod!


----------



## BalianTorres (28. September 2009)

Einmal Horde, immer Horde! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (28. September 2009)

BloodlYy schrieb:


> Finde eig das die Worgen mal gar nicht zur allianz passen, ich meine es sind "Monster" und Menschen sind in WoW die größten Rassisten, okay dann gibts da noch die verbundenheit zu den Nachtelfen, trozdem Menschen würden sowas eigentlich nicht tolerieren, Worgen hätten besser zur Horde gepasst, die ausgestoßenen, die Monster etc ... was nicht heißen soll das ich schade find das die Horde keine Worgen bekommt, find so ne kleine Goblin-Schamanin auch ganz nett.



Das ist Quark. Die Horde hat keinen "Monstercharakter" und die Allianz ist mit den Worgen bedient, die a) teilweise noch normale Menschen aus Gilneas sind, b) anscheinend irgendwie mit einem Druidenkult aus alter Nachtelfenzeit zusammenhängen und c) von den Verlassenen angegriffen werden. Welchen Bezug hätten die Worgen denn zur Horde? Es reicht schon, dass die aktuell wieder Lichtsonnenbrunnen-Blutelfen unpassend bei der Horde sind, obwohl spätestens nach Quel'danas bei denen eine Neutralität am sinnvollsten gewesen wäre.


----------



## Lewita (28. September 2009)

Also meiner eins spielt meistens nur Horde allerdings habe ich auch ein Paar Allianz Charakter was ich zu tiefst bereue....

Um es mal ein wenig zu verdeutlichen:
Man kommt in Sturmwind rein will zu Ah und kuggt in den Handelschat und alle maulen sich voll oder Schei....en klug. Zum glück kann man ja den Handelchannel verlassen und was ich den auch meist mache. Eine Weile später stehe ich im ah und irgendein Depp stellt ne eisenbahn auf und alle machen dementsprechend diese Geräusche was sich grauenhaft anhöhrt. Also flüchte ich aus dem Ah und lasse den kiddis ihren Spass.... kaum steh ich drassen wird man zugespmt von Goldwerbung oder alle 5 mins wird man von nem Lowlvl angeschorrt. Also flüchte ich auch aus Sturmwind und gönne mir ein wenig ruhe in Dala, dachte ich mir zumindest weil dort stehen die Massen an dk die einen anwispern um ne schnelle hero zu gehn und wen man ablehnt ist man gleich ein noob....

Ich hab ja nichts gegen Spass aber meistens ist es an 5 von 7 Tagen in der Woche so auf unserem Realm auf alliseite so und sowas geht mir Tierisch auf die Nü....

Bei der guten alten Horde habe ich meine Ruhe alle scheinen etwas Reifer zu sein und man wird auch nich so oft angebettelt und wen doch giebts igno fertig. Ja sicher könnt ich auf Alliseite auch igno verteilen aber meine Liste ist leider voll und nun bin ich meistens nurnoch dort drüben on um ein wenig zu Chatten mit ein paar Bekannten.
Vieleicht ist es ja auch nur auf meinem Realm so kann ja nich alles verallgemeinern.

Werde einen Worgen antesten aber glaube das er nur das Startgebiet überleben wird. Einen Goblin werde ich auf jeden Fall hochspielen um einfach die überarbeitete Welt zu erleben.

Mfg Lewita

Ps: Ob nu Alli oder Hordi jeder spielt eh was er mag.


----------



## BloodlYy (28. September 2009)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Das ist Quark. Die Horde hat keinen "Monstercharakter" und die Allianz ist mit den Worgen bedient, die a) teilweise noch normale Menschen aus Gilneas sind, b) anscheinend irgendwie mit einem Druidenkult aus alter Nachtelfenzeit zusammenhängen und c) von den Verlassenen angegriffen werden. Welchen Bezug hätten die Worgen denn zur Horde? Es reicht schon, dass die aktuell wieder Lichtsonnenbrunnen-Blutelfen unpassend bei der Horde sind, obwohl spätestens nach Quel'danas bei denen eine Neutralität am sinnvollsten gewesen wäre.




Monster war in Anführungsstrichen geschrieben, natürlich sind es keine (aufpassen Anführungsstriche) "Monster", aber die Menschen der Allianz sind normalerweise sehr Rassistisch und würden sie als "Monster" abtuen, es ist schon witz genug das dreanei zur Allianz gehören, ich meine sie sehen aus wie Eredar,  ...und ja die worgen führen krieg mit den verlassenen, weil blizz sich ja was einfallen lassen muss, genausogut hätten sie die story anders schreiben können, sodass sie ein Bündniss mit den Verlassenen eingehen, ...ja die Worgen waren mal Menschen, heißt dass dann das sie Verbündete der Allianz sind?? Nein! Die Verlassenen waren auch mal Menschen, werden aber genauso von der Allianz gehaßt wie die Geißel! Selbst die Blutelfen wollten sie alle Hinrichten weil sie gemeinsame Sache mit den Naga gemacht haben.


----------



## MoonFrost (28. September 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> ...




Undead hassen worgen, ich spiele undead, werd ich mir nen hässlichen flauschwolf hochziehn? NOT!!! Warum sollte man eifersüchtig sein. die community ruft von anfang an nach goblins und jetzt komm sie zur HORDE. Ich find goblins besser. Solln die flauschkugeln zu euch gehn passt ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlackSun84 (28. September 2009)

Man vergleiche vor allem die spielbaren (aktuellen) Worgen und die NPC-Worgen. Da sieht man, wie kuschelwuschelweich die Worgen werden. Das mag was für Zam sein, der schon auf die kuschel Tauren steht, aber als ernsthafter Hordler sind die Worgen nicht mehr als ein spielbarer Teddybär.


----------



## MoonFrost (28. September 2009)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Man vergleiche vor allem die spielbaren (aktuellen) Worgen und die NPC-Worgen. Da sieht man, wie kuschelwuschelweich die Worgen werden. Das mag was für Zam sein, der schon auf die kuschel Tauren steht, aber als ernsthafter Hordler sind die Worgen nicht mehr als ein spielbarer Teddybär.



RICHTIG!!!

Habt ihr euch mal die worgen angeguckt? Die sind total flauschig und haben n fettes grinsen drauf.
Da könnt ich gleich nen allidruiden spielen. Und natürlich immer fein in dieser schwulen katzenform rumlaufen die ihr da jetzt habt xDDDDD pinke katzen ftw


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. September 2009)

BlackSun84 schrieb:


> Man vergleiche vor allem die spielbaren (aktuellen) Worgen und die NPC-Worgen. Da sieht man, wie kuschelwuschelweich die Worgen werden. Das mag was für Zam sein, der schon auf die kuschel Tauren steht, aber als ernsthafter Hordler sind die Worgen nicht mehr als ein spielbarer Teddybär.



worgen gay 
tauren okay 

nix gegen tauren ja!  die sehn halt was netter aus na und? die sind halt die ruhigen coolen typem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja der komplett schwarze taure mit den ganzen hörnern und dem bösen gesicht sieht da auch nichtmehr ganz so nett aus =O


----------



## NoFlame (28. September 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> ...



Worgen sind kindlich deswegen -> allianz
Goblins haben style deswegen -> horde


----------



## Tontaube (28. September 2009)

BloodlYy schrieb:


> Monster war in Anführungsstrichen geschrieben, natürlich sind es keine (aufpassen Anführungsstriche) "Monster", aber die Menschen der Allianz sind normalerweise sehr Rassistisch und würden sie als "Monster" abtuen, *es ist schon witz genug das dreanei zur Allianz gehören, ich meine sie sehen aus wie Eredar*,  ...und ja die worgen führen krieg mit den verlassenen, weil blizz sich ja was einfallen lassen muss, genausogut hätten sie die story anders schreiben können, sodass sie ein Bündniss mit den Verlassenen eingehen, ...ja die Worgen waren mal Menschen, heißt dass dann das sie Verbündete der Allianz sind?? Nein! Die Verlassenen waren auch mal Menschen, werden aber genauso von der Allianz gehaßt wie die Geißel! Selbst die Blutelfen wollten sie alle Hinrichten weil sie gemeinsame Sache mit den Naga gemacht haben.




Kennst Du dich ein wenig mit der Warcraft Geschichte aus? Mir scheint das nicht so.

Weißt Du warum die Draenei aussehen wie Eredar? Richtig, weil sie Eredar sind. 
Sie haben nur im Verlauf der Geschichte ihren Namen in "Draenei" - "die Heimatlosen" geändert.

Nachlesen kannst Du das hier!

btt:

Ich denke nicht das die Horde jetzt aussterben wird, nur weil die Allianz ein paar Worgwelpen als Verbündete bekommt.

Dafür gibts hoffentlich bald ein neues mybuffed Mottobanner mit dem Titel: "_Ich bremse auch für Goblins_"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (28. September 2009)

ich bin hordler, werd aber die worgen antesten, da mir diese gefallen. aber wahrscheinlich ab lvl 15 aufhören und mein chars, ja ich hab mehrere auf lvl 85 bringen.


----------



## Ukmâsmú (28. September 2009)

machs wah. genauso wie viele hordler ich spiel das startgebiet der worgen durch und dann wird der char verstauben weil horde einfach toller ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Premutos (28. September 2009)

Bevor ich einen Alli anfange, hack ich mir beide Arme ab! Worg hin oder her, sind doch eh nur schäbige Menschen, die sich zeitweise in etwas lustigeres verwandeln können^^


For the Horde!


----------



## Schmeedt (28. September 2009)

Ich war mal alli und bin zur horde gewechselt... und ich hab keine lust mehr zurück zu gehen... ich werde zwar das anfangsgebiet der Worgen spielen aber damit hat es scih auch schon. ich werd mir nen Goblin shamie hochspielen =P


----------



## Flamet0wer (28. September 2009)

die threats werden auch immer sinnfreier

btw.: die community sehnt sich schon lange nach goblins; wieso sollten die hordler neidisch auf die allianz sein? wenn man unbedingt ne bestimmte rasse spielen will, dann fängt man halt bei der entsprechenden fraktion nen char an und gut is...


----------



## Der Hoffnungstöter (28. September 2009)

Ich spiele Horde und Alli und werde mir einen Worgen Druiden machen . Und nen Tauren pala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (28. September 2009)

kalonie129 schrieb:


> Goblins sehen schwul aus ich mach mir erst ein Worg auf 85 dann teste ich vll den Goblin spiele sowieso auf beide fraktionen aus solchen gründen zumbeispiel zurzeit bin ich nur bei den Allianzern weil die Rassenfähigkeiten einfach viel besser für PvP ist naja und Worg mit 70 % speed rush nice ^^ und sieht geil aus ^^



ud rassenfähigkeit --> top pvp
tauren rassenfähigkeit --> stomp und 5 % hp --> top
bloodelf --> hat mir bei pala/warri pala/warri in s1-s4 auch schon oft genug zum sieg verholfen
orc/troll --> crap


----------



## hey dude (28. September 2009)

Ich spiele Horde und werde bei ihr bleiben. Goblins sind eh viel cooler.
Aber zum Testen spiele ich sicher mal nen Worg auf Level 5^^


----------



## Cheney (28. September 2009)

Ich spiele Horde und freue mich richtig auf die Goblins. Die Worgen sind zwar auch ganz nett, aber wegen denen wechsel ich nicht die Seiten ^^


----------



## Grüner Schami (28. September 2009)

Cheney schrieb:


> Ich spiele Horde und freue mich richtig auf die Goblins. Die Worgen sind zwar auch ganz nett, aber wegen denen wechsel ich nicht die Seiten ^^



Die Videos die ich von Worgen bis jetzt gesehen hab sehen richtig schlecht aus. Die lauf und Kampfanimation der Worgen sind total dämlich, hinzu kommen fette hässliche Pixelblockfüße. Wenn die Worgen so beim Releas sein werden kann ich euch versichern das niemand ein Worg sein will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RegokGer (28. September 2009)

Goblins sind eh viel besser als Worgen.

Wer will schon son schwulen Werwolf spielen...


----------



## vushiTanksPDK (28. September 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> DK = Klasse
> Worgen= Rasse




O-M-G-!
nich wirklich oder?
schätze du hast den Sinn seinen seines posts nicht verstanden..trotzdem dummheit gehört verboten und weggesperrt


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

ich verstehe dass mit dem Worgen Problem nicht. Es werden sich viele einen machen aber fast gar keiner schafft es aus dem Startgebiet raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Hurricain (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi ich hab mal eine Frage die garantiert schonmal gestellt wurden aber ich hab nichts gefunden...:

Gibt es einen neuen Standpunkt von Blizzard zur Worgen verwandlung? Denn ich finde es ein bisschen mau das man als Worg in der Worgenform keine Boni hat......dann kann man doch auch die ganze Zeit als Mesch rumlaufen und das ist ja total bescheuert. Außerdem hätte man sich mal bessere Rassen Skills überlegen sollen einfach nur so ein Sprint ist ja nicht so toll................


----------



## Wowler12345 (7. Oktober 2009)

Hurricain schrieb:


> Hi ich hab mal eine Frage die garantiert schonmal gestellt wurden aber ich hab nichts gefunden...:
> 
> Gibt es einen neuen Standpunkt von Blizzard zur Worgen verwandlung? Denn ich finde es ein bisschen mau das man als Worg in der Worgenform keine Boni hat......dann kann man doch auch die ganze Zeit als Mesch rumlaufen und das ist ja total bescheuert. Außerdem hätte man sich mal bessere Rassen Skills überlegen sollen einfach nur so ein Sprint ist ja nicht so toll................




Geh ab ins Vorschlagforum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Svenaldo (7. Oktober 2009)

> In Cataclysm keine Horde mehr?, Horde wandern zur Allianz wegen Worgen?



die überschrift finde ich wohl sehr übertrieben für das thema...xD


----------



## Norgrosh (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich mache mir nen Worg und nen ihn Bello 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber jetzt mal ohne spaß.... mich zieht nichts zu diesen Worgen hin!
Die einzigen coolen ally Rassen sind Zwerge! 
Sonst alle horden Rassen gut, außer blutelfen^^

Meine Meinung...


----------



## Mondokawaki (7. Oktober 2009)

Woaw sopalt die kuhlen vorgen da sin dann wirt mein näxter krasser DK voll der vorg und ich wexel dann zur Allianz weil die die krass kuhlen vorgen haben
und die dk vorgen sowieso die allerbesten sint weil die voll dunkel und gefähhrlich aussehn und voll krass abgehn in dem PVP und dem PVEe .

Foll geil etz kann ich entlich zu meinen Homies auf die Alliantzseitte. Weil da sin eh alle viel kuhler und mit tenen versteh ich mich auch voll besser weil die mit mir voll auf der wellenlängere sin.

Vor the Alliantz for the vorgen

Yddik, bald Alliantzvorgen DK


----------



## Hurricain (7. Oktober 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> Woaw sopalt die kuhlen vorgen da sin dann wirt mein näxter krasser DK voll der vorg und ich wexel dann zur Allianz weil die die krass kuhlen vorgen haben
> und die dk vorgen sowieso die allerbesten sint weil die voll dunkel und gefähhrlich aussehn und voll krass abgehn in dem PVP und dem PVEe .
> 
> Foll geil etz kann ich entlich zu meinen Homies auf die Alliantzseitte. Weil da sin eh alle viel kuhler und mit tenen versteh ich mich auch voll besser weil die mit mir voll auf der wellenlängere sin.
> ...



walla digga ich schör krasse sache. vorgen nä ich schör er ***** alle so hart ich schör er macht!!! Digga ich schör alle goblins sind tot digga!!


----------



## pnxdome (7. Oktober 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö


> Und ich frage mal euch Hordler, levelt ihr euch dann ein Worgen auf 85 hoch?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und nochmal: Nö.

No reason for more discussing.


----------



## Keltâr (7. Oktober 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> einmal horde, immer horde.
> 
> jup, so bin ich.




Auch meine meinung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keltâr (7. Oktober 2009)

Mondokawaki schrieb:


> Woaw sopalt die kuhlen vorgen da sin dann wirt mein näxter krasser DK voll der vorg und ich wexel dann zur Allianz weil die die krass kuhlen vorgen haben
> und die dk vorgen sowieso die allerbesten sint weil die voll dunkel und gefähhrlich aussehn und voll krass abgehn in dem PVP und dem PVEe .
> 
> Foll geil etz kann ich entlich zu meinen Homies auf die Alliantzseitte. Weil da sin eh alle viel kuhler und mit tenen versteh ich mich auch voll besser weil die mit mir voll auf der wellenlängere sin.
> ...




Was gehten mit dir ab? cO
Hab ja schon viel übel auf der Welt gesehn aber das is ja wohl das schlimmste.
Komisch das du nen Horde spieler bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blutelfmann (7. Oktober 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> ...



lol was sol das den jetz heißen natürlich horde sons sind die schlachtfelder ja leer weil keine gegner da sind !

____________________

FÜR DIE HORDE!!
FÜR DIE GOBLINS!!
FÜR DIE SINDOREI!!


----------



## Archemorus (7. Oktober 2009)

Naja,ich werde mir beide Seiten ansehen.

Und warum sollten alle Hordler,respektive Allianzler die Seite wechseln?
Nur wegen der Rasse?Es bleiben die selben Klassen,da machen sich einige schon wieder Sorgen um nicht gelegte Eier.


Mfg.


----------



## schmetti (7. Oktober 2009)

Ist das jetzt eine ERNSTHAFTE frage ?

Ich Liebe und Lebe HORDE!
Das einzigste für das man Allys braucht ist um sie zu VERHAUEN ^^


Aber jetzt mal ^^ ERNST ^^ Neid nur weil die Allys die HUNDE bekommen? 
Die Horde hat die GEILSTEN Rassen ok bis auf die BF die sind-- hmm.... wie soll ich Sagen 

*GRINS*


----------



## NightCreat (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde beide Rassen mal antesten und vielleicht nen Goblin auf 85 hochziehen  
btw. Wie viele Leute hier schreiben Für die Horde wogegen kaum gesagt wird Für die Allianz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
 daher noch einmal weils so schön ist FÜR DIE HORDE^^


----------



## MasterXoX (11. Oktober 2009)

Werde auch beide Rassen antesten, und mir einen Goblin hochziehen!

Denkt doch nur an ihre geilen Quadbikes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kramatieklärher (11. Oktober 2009)

Die meisten Leute und ich nehme mal an du auch finden das die Worgen cooler sind und mehr style haben .Das ist auch vollkommen richtig die kleinen Goblinen im gegensatz dazu sind nur klein plump und grün und haben auf den ersten blick wenig zu bieten...

ABER!!

Ich habe gesehen das die Goblins überarbeitet werden und somit optisch sogar besser aussehen als die meisten Völker , es wäre schon fast unfair wen die anderen Völker nicht auch wieder hübscher gemacht werden .Das ist meiner meinung nach so wie wen man den alten videospielhelden Mario ausm Gameboy mit dem heute gut aussehen und nicht mehr so pixligen 3 D Model vergleicht .Ich hab mich immernoch nicht entschieden welches Volk ich spielen werde aber ich bevorzuge nach der verschönerung der Goblins die Worgen in keinster weiße mehr . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromma (11. Oktober 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> ...



Naja neidisch liegt halt im Sinne des Betrachters. Ich für meinen Teil stehe net auf diesen Knuddelfell-Kuschenhund Look (oder das gegenteil wie es viele machen werden, den "Devildemonshadowassasinkillerworg" der natürlich nen Schurke ist).
Die Viecher werden für mich dann nurnoch eine gute Verwendung haben: Als Fellbezug für den Choppersitz von meinem Goblin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dumdidum


----------



## Grulnarg (11. Oktober 2009)

definitiv total bescheuerter thread mal ehrlich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Warum sollte man seinen 80er hordler nur für ne dämliche neue rasse aufgeben ?


----------



## nekador (12. Oktober 2009)

also ich als Hordler werde natürlich einen Goblin leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber schon schade, dass wir keine Worgen haben. glück gehabt allys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber das startgebiet wird natürlich angestestet


----------



## thedda (12. Oktober 2009)

lol kiddie l2p never allianz horde 4 life horde 4 ever and longer nwly F**KIN' allianz WTF HORDE FTW
/ironie off also ich werds mir noch überlegen glaub aber nich das da allzu viele wechseln... es gibt eh mehr hordies als allies un die überschrift is bild niveau


----------



## Zeperus (12. Oktober 2009)

Ganz ehrlich,
Ich bin neidisch auf die Horde, weil die Goblins nicht nur Cool aussehen, sondern auch geile Passiv Fähigkeiten haben und ihre Quadbikes erst. Also ich wüsste nicht warum die Horde auf uns neidisch sein sollte...

MFG Zeperus


----------



## Sarif (12. Oktober 2009)

Goblins sind echt geil.
Aber ich bin und bleibe Allianz.
Werde wohl einen Worg spielen.^^

FÜR DIE ALLIANZ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


MfG Sarif


----------



## jamirro (12. Oktober 2009)

Worgen Startgebiet campen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

FTH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiemoX (12. Oktober 2009)

jamirro schrieb:


> Worgen Startgebiet campen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wird leider leider nicht gehen, aber das hätte schon was^^.


----------



## Gorgor (12. Oktober 2009)

Wieso sollte Horde auch jemals entfernt werden?


----------



## 666Anubis666 (12. Oktober 2009)

Ist das net vollkommen wayne ?

Ich spiel eh Horde und Alli...


----------



## Schlaviner (12. Oktober 2009)

ich werd mir allein wegen dem Mount nen Goblin erstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

obwohl ich schon immer ally war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber werd trotzdem ally bleiben ^^

Meisteryoda & Snoopdoog /Volksworgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SeelenGeist (13. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, aber mich sprechen die Worgen nicht an..
Vielleicht mögen einfach nicht alle deren Style (Silberwald hat mir noch nie gefallen!),
deswegen werde ich einen Goblinchar machen, zwar keine Ahnung welche Klasse,
aber Goblin!

Warum wollen denn alle Worgen? Wo bitte haben die Style, außer Pelzig zu sein? -_-


----------



## Al_xander (13. Oktober 2009)

Servs,

bin net neidisch auf eure Worgen, geschichtlich passts ja schon besser die Untoten im Silberwald verhaun die ja immer wieder ^^
Und wenn dann zock ich mir einen Goblin Rouge oder Priester!
So sollt's scho' der Beitrag gewesen sein.

MfG Al_x


----------



## Kamaji (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, ich werde erstmal einen Golbin spielen. Schon allein weil ich Lust auf das sonnige Startgebiet habe..northrend frustriert nach ner weile..alles so dunkel und kalt^^


----------



## Genomchen (13. Oktober 2009)

Hey is schon witzig, die Hordespieler müssen ja irgendwie ein ganz anderes Miteinander haben, als es die Ally hat. Ich bin zwar selbst Allyspieler, aber ich hab in dem Thread noch kein "Für die Ally!" gelesen. Dafür aber haufenweise "Für die Horde!" oder dergleichen gelesen. Das lässt schon über einen Wechsel nachdenken.


----------



## Deloba (13. Oktober 2009)

Al_xander schrieb:


> ....Goblin Rouge....
> 
> Rouge aus Leidenschaft.
> Und du ?!




lippenstift aus leidenschaft!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

SCNR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cobrastrike (13. Oktober 2009)

MastergamEr18 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> ich habe gesehen die meisten Hordler sind neidisch auf die Allianz weil die Alli in "Cataclysm" die Worgen bekommen
> 
> 
> ...



Nr.1 Ich spiele Horde und pfeif auf Worge, wie fast alle die kenne auch.

Nr.2 Wird es Dir nie gelingen mit solchen durchsichtigen Manövern zwietracht in der Horde zu sehen, egal wie viele Smilies du in deinen Text packst.

Nr.3 Ist Catalysm nicht das Ende der Horde sondern der Allianz. Den dieses dekandende Elfenbündniss ist seit je her dem Untergang geweiht.

Nr.4 Ist Horde sowieso das beste, so what.

Lok Thar


----------



## Thí (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde nur das Startgebiet der Worgen angucken. Anschließend wird der Char gelöscht!


----------



## -Migu- (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich denke, ein Worge wird mein Twink, mal schauen.

Für die Allianz (ausser Gnome)! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kultig (13. Oktober 2009)

ich werd meinem ork n worgen zähmen. brauch n neuen reitwolf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was haben die worgen überhaupt fürn mount? oder reiten die sich selbst?


----------



## Fad-K (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin stolzer Hordler und werde auch immer bei der Horde bleiben. Ich gebe zu: Ich habe mir auch schon einen Alli erstellt, um einfach mal zu sehen, wie die Welt aus Sicht des "schwächeren Geschlechts" aussieht, aber zum einloggen ist es garnicht gekommen, denn: Char erstellt --> gesehen --> gelacht --> gelöscht!

@topic: Wer "eingefleischter" Hordler ist freut sich auf die Goblins und kann sehr gut auf die Worgen verzichten. Ich persönlich werde mir auf jeden Fall auch einen Goblin erstellen, ob ich diesen auf 85 levle oder nicht ist noch offen, aber ich persönlich freue mich auf diesen kleinen, grünen Gnomabklatsch mit langen Ohren.

So long


----------



## Meeragus (13. Oktober 2009)

Naja ich als Allianzler finde auch die Goblins nicht schlecht, wenn ich die Wahl hätte würde ich sogar lieber einen Goblin statt Worgen machen aber extra wegen dem geh ich nicht zur Horde...


----------



## Contemptio (13. Oktober 2009)

baumthekaito schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja immernoch das mit cataclysm die "jeder spielt nen dk" flames aufhören und es ab da nurnoch jeder spielt nen worgen flames gibt!



Äh Worg Todesritter und so...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peddy3008 (14. Oktober 2009)

Die Horde wird es weiterhin geben soviel steht fest.
Zudem soll der Kampf beider Fraktionen ja endlich wieder ausgeweitet werden.

Ich finde es gut schliesslich beruht die Geschichte von WoW ja auch darauf das beide Fraktionen 
streit haben mireinander.

Wenn ein Spieler welcher der Horde angehört sich aber nun gerne einen Worgen hochspielen will oder aber umgekehrt dann sehe ich das nicht 
für schlimm an.
Ich habe 5 Alli Chars auf level 80 und spiele derzeit gerade meine kleine Horden Hexe hoch.
Also wo liegt da das Problem??

lg peddy


----------

